# What is the weirdest thing you saw or came across while biking?



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just thought this was an interesting topic I would bring up. There are several things I have seen that are strange. Just wondering what other people have seen that is outrageous or humorous while biking.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Two chicks and a dude were naked on a blanket in the middle of our trail with a video camera set up on a tripod filming the action .... four of us came blazing by with the standard, "How's it going" head nod :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

tcapri87 said:


> There are several things I have seen that are strange.


Care to share any???


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

One guy and two chicks wanting to make a self made XXX movie and they think they'll have privacy next to a mtb trail?


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

a naked dude.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

nixgame22 said:


> Care to share any???


Saw a couple having sex on a bench deep on the woods. Everyone in our group just rode past and someone said "Don't mind us, carry on." Lol.
Also, saw a hunter skinning a deer in an area where it was illegal. That was definitely an awkward site.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I rode up to a girl scurrying down the single track with her shorts around her ankles trying to pull her g-string back up. I gave her the complimentary, "ON YOUR LEFT" as I passed by. She looked red as a tomato and her friends down the trail we all laughing. 


Another time night riding solo I saw two beady eyes reflecting off in the distance and as I approached it was an all black cat up in a dwarf oak tree trailside. I stopped and rested for a moment hanging out with the cat. It did a few face rubs, meowed and bolted of as did I...eh minus the face rubs....not superstitious but was weird.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

nixgame22 said:


> Care to share any???


Also, biking at the local reservoir last summer, beginning a night ride I saw a big group of high school boys getting ready to swim, but were all in their underwear. I remember someone freaking out and saying as I passed, "Oh my god! Who's that? Oh he has a light." It was actually quite disturbing to see that.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ive got nothing........ but im posting to follow the thread


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

we did bust/caught a pervert photographer taking pictures of a naked minor. saw what was happening called the cops and lead the police to where he was on the trail.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

singlesprocket said:


> we did bust/caught a pervert photographer taking pictures of a naked minor. saw what was happening called the cops and lead the police to where he was on the trail.


Should have saved the tax payers 40K and year and given him an old fashion drawing and quatered!!


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just last week I was hiking off the trial due to a broken RD and no spare parts.. i came up on a pheasent and it was pissed I was around, the damn thing chased me for 100 yards!!
JEM


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

talk about shock & awe


----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

not quite as bizarre as your folks 'clotheless' encounters...but...weirdish none the less. 

this lil teddy was probably 5+ miles from a th..off of a single track.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mine.*

A grey-white barn owl silently keeping pace directly in front of me whilst I was night riding.

Not weird, but cool. One of those times where you think: "Now _this _is awesome."


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I found a brand new walmart bike 10 feet up in a tree yesterday, 10 miles into the trail. someone got frustrated no doubt.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

JEM2 said:


> Should have saved the tax payers 40K and year and given him an old fashion drawing and quatered!!


 from what we understood from the cops when we followed up is that they couldn`t talk about it which probally means a wider investigation into a ring. this perv had all sorts of camera equipment with him. i`m sure he is getting real good treatment in jail.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

the funniest thing I've seen while out riding was a whole pack of guy's probably all in their 20's filming a home made star wars movie. these guy's had full costumes, light sabers and a couple of cameras on tri pods. it was hilarious because they were so serious. wish I had my camera that day. I did have it with me for this one though. I got in between a gobbler and his hen the other day, he was pissed! but, I did manage to get a good shot of him.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Not weird but unexpected...... a church service baptism in mid-January at an ice covered stream crossing.


----------



## XCR STU (Jan 17, 2010)

6 US Marshals in all black battle gear with full auto MP5's looking for 3 escaped federal prisoners all of which were Mexican serving long sentences. The last thing they proably thought they would see was a 300 pound Mountain biker bombing down a downhill. I think i scared them more than they scared me. Thank God I diodnt fit the profile


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

An albino kangaroo.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Last November I found an obviously used, bright orange condom lying in the parking lot of my local mtb park. My first thoughts, in order, were:

1) Eww.
2) Ewwwww.
3) Hunter-safety orange was probably a smart choice for this time of year. 
4) Eww.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> ive got nothing........ but im posting to follow the thread


What is wrong with you?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

rotax7 said:


> not quite as bizarre as your folks 'clotheless' encounters...but...weirdish none the less.
> 
> this lil teddy was probably 5+ miles from a th..off of a single track.


That's pretty typical for Pittsfield State Forest, 'cept they've got some decapitated stuffed animals poking around in the trees aroudn the trail, odd.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

A guy sitting on a tree with his pants halfway down with a girl standing with her panties also halfway down, all I could do was shake my head and keep riding


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Trail6 said:


> Not weird but unexpected...... a church service baptism in mid-January at an ice covered stream crossing.


Nah, that is weird.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> An albino kangaroo.


Winner so far!

Extra points if it *wasn't* in Australia.

:band:


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

Not too strange but funny:

We found some "Buck Lure" in the woods once.... it was called something like "Doh in heat" or something. We poured some on my friend's ass and he was pissed!

Arby.


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

For some reason I've run into a number of women peeing in/near the trail; one gal was peeing directly in the middle of a relatively high traffic trail. She didn't seem that startled when me & a buddy came ripping around a corner and almost ran right into her. However, the most memorable was an extremely amorous & oblivious couple on a very remote trail- the man was practicing to be a cunning linguist- his friend seemed to be impressed with his skillz.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I've had a few*

Most recently, a rider-less horse came out of nowhere, running full-tilt through the woods. We stopped, and it passed 5 ft in front of us. It was pretty surreal, everything went slo-mo for a second. We split up, and eventually reunited horse with thrown rider. ( I chased down, and brought back the horse. *pat-on-back*)

Last year, just after sunset, I rode up on some hippies getting married at a creek crossing, but my first thought was, it was some sort of cult activity. 20-30 people standing around in the woods with candles. etc... freaked me out for a second.

Many years ago, I rode up on a homeless man, taking a dump, right in the middle of the trail. Luckily, he didn't throw anything at me.

Best one is, I rode up on a doe and fawn. The doe split, but the fawn just laid there, trying to stay motionless. I got to pet it a little bit, before it slowly got up, and walked off.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, just in the past week I had 2 separate wildlife encounters. The first was on my commute to work, riding down 322 on the shoulder I came across the largest snapping turtle I've ever seen. His shell was about a foot across, and he was at the white line ready to cross the busy highway. I stopped and corralled him with my bike, got him to turn around and go the other way toward a creek that went under the road. I was a few minutes late for work, but I kept him from being a road pancake. 

The other was Saturday on trail, I came across a fawn that was trying to cross the trail in a very rocky area. the poor thing could barely walk, must have just been born within the past day. Anyway, it fell down and it's legs were all twisted and sticking out at weird angles, I was sure it was hurt. I stopped, pulled his legs out from under/behind him, and then he got up and scampered away. Both these times, of course, I didn't have a camera along.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Perhaps not weird but this was recent.

It was the Saturday before Memorial Day and I was riding home from a BBQ/party at 1 AM. I was going through a large park when suddenly I was surrounded by a pack of pigs (guessing 20 of them). They all bolted from one side of the trail to the other. Luckily they were all small to medium size and they all missed me nicely.

Another night ride in the same park and I came up within a few feet of a skunk on the wrong end. Luckily for me it was only interested in getting away from me. I was a bit worried.

Another time at night again I heard a loud sound to my right. I looked over (light on helmet) and there was a HUGE pig 10 feet from me. I sprinted pretty fast on that one.

There used to be a small owl that would follow you right above your right shoulder for about 100 feet at one part of the trail during the night. Was always very cool.

I've hopped lots of snakes out there.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

d365 said:


> Best one is, I rode up on a doe and fawn. The doe split, but the fawn just laid there, trying to stay motionless. I got to pet it a little bit, before it slowly got up, and walked off.


Beautiful thing to see but please never touch the fawns, the mother will shun it from that point on usually and they are not yet able to survive on their own.



> Last November I found an obviously used, bright orange condom lying in the parking lot of my local mtb park. My first thoughts, in order, were:
> 
> 1) Eww.
> 2) Ewwwww.
> ...


Bwaaaa haaa

I second the albino Kangaroo if it was not in Australia :skep:

I have nothing MTN biking yet. Cept a campfire ring up on top of a mountain and when we approached expecting to see piles of burnt beer cans we instead found burnt Dr. Pepper and Mountain dew, I can only Imagine the Nerds telling adventure stories to a sugar high.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Road riding I saw a guy with a lawn mower flipped over running (blade spinning) spraying water from a hose in it.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

A few years back I saw the ghost of Elvis. I snapped a picture, but it didn't come out. Apparently apparitions don't photograph well.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Scott O said:


> What is wrong with you?


the doctors don't know yet


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cobretti said:


> A few years back I saw the ghost of Elvis. I snapped a picture, but it didn't come out. Apparently apparitions don't photograph well.


i saw the relief of his face once on a peanut butter nana sandwich that was for sale on ebay.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Riding a trail outside of Oklahoma City & I think there is some type of army base around town. Anyways a bunch of guys & gals in camo were out there, I assume on some type of practice/training exercise.
Was weird, you could hear the walking through the tree's but didn't see anyone until they stepped out onto the trail....scared the crap outta me a couple times!


----------



## gsweet (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't remember if I was hiking or biking, but last time I was in southern NZ, I came out of the brush and into a clearing on the edge of a farm. About 100 feet away (and accompanied by a rather horrific smell) was an inside out cow. Not sure how or why. All I can think of is sun curing for home made leather...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

True story: One guy I ride with saw a retarded dude getting a "gummer" from an old lady near the trailhead. 

We almost named the front section "Gummer" for that reason...we settled for "Headless Horse" to keep the horses out instead.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

d365 said:


> ..........................
> Last year, just after sunset, I rode up on some hippies getting married at a creek crossing, but my first thought was, it was some sort of cult activity. 20-30 people standing around in the woods with candles. etc... freaked me out for a second.......................


Similar thing happened. We got to an opening and saw a group of people getting ready for some sort of wedding. Thing was they were dressed in strange wizard like clothing. There is a table that was setup with a ramp and we were playing on it. One of them came over and told us to go away.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> A guy sitting on a tree with his pants halfway down with a girl standing with her panties also halfway down, all I could do was shake my head and keep riding


so thats who it was. man that was embarrassing.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Not mountain biking but a few years ago I was out dirt bike riding with 3 mates when a guy in a white 4wd pulled out on the trail from a side track, stopped and pulled a rifle on us.
We stopped 25 meters away at which time he proceeded to start firing live rounds just over our heads, like 5 feet above us!.
He must have got off 5 rounds before we turned around and disappeared out of sight.
It certainly wasn't any baby .22 either, sounded like a .308 from my Army days
We were on a legal trail but with many side tracks, the cops staked out the area for days but he was never found, they could only assume either he was a pissed off greeny who hated dirt bikes or a grower scaring us off his crop - which he succeeded in doing rather well


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i see a lot of these where i ride....been going on since i started going there about 10 years ago. i report them, they usually disappear within 5 or 6 months. there's a new one every few months though, they litter the trails. damn car thieves.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My brother and I were descending a hill and an older rider was climbing. He had his jersey zipped down, revealing a bra underneath. 

He wasn't heavyset and had moobs or anything, so I figure it was probably some weird fetish.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

d365 said:


> Many years ago, I rode up on a homeless man, taking a dump, right in the middle of the trail. Luckily, he didn't throw anything at me..


Ahh. Mother Nature at her finest.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm...not really wierd but:

I interrupted a bunch of stoners rolling some doobies once. I came bombing down the hill and stopped and shot the breeze, as I knew one of them. One kid was furious because he thought it was cops coming and threw away his happy grass. Oops!


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Came across this pair early last year.



















The saw this little fella the other week.



















Could well be the result of them 2 going at it last year


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sambs827 said:


> threw away his happy grass.


the correct term is happy salad:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Got to the bottom of a rippin' downhill once to discover three teens hanging out around a small fire. Upon further inspection, it was a mattress that was burning. I'm pretty sure these three were brain damaged ahead of time, so the fumes were probably not a concern (to them, anyway).


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

cbr6fs said:


> Came across this pair early last year.


Win: end of thread.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> Extra points if it *wasn't* in Australia.


No luck - it was near St Andrews, Vic. Still a pretty awesome sight, shared with a few other riders here on MTBR.

The interesting thing for me, and I may be the only one who formed this opinion, but it was with about 5 other grey roos, and it seemed to me like they were protecting it. At all times it was surrounded by these 5 roos as we rode closer and they moved away, as they do. Kinda like it had it's own posse. Might've just been coincidental positioning though.

Anyway, yeah ... turtle coitus trumps albino roo.


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Did they sound like this?? 




Sorry I tried to embed but it wouldnt work for some reason.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Not much of a sound at all.

What was surprising though was the speed the little fella was "going at it".
You really wouldn't have thought he'd errrrrrr have it in him.

Funniest is the face though, the bloke just seems to have that "special moment" face the entire time.

Didn't even seem to bother em with me parking me bike next to em and taking pics.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

just got back from riding some great single track where a ruffed grouse came after us,
my wife got off the bike so as not to run it down and it came after her bike pecking at the rear tire and spokes, obviously had a nest near by. within ten minutes of this we had a small deer on the track that was in no hurry to move then we came up to a section of single track that was closed due to a hawk nesting and attacking people going through.then some idiot raced past without even a hello and proceded to ride onto this section of track,disturbing the bird. what a jerk!!!!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Mountain biking in Canada's Northwest Territory, stopped by a stream for lunch. I heard a splashing, and a caribou ran past us, down the middle of the stream. I got off a couple of quick shots with my camera, and when I looked at the result I saw that the animal had a huge wound on its neck from something that had tried to eat it immediately before we saw it.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

i saw a pair hiking along the trail, the guy was carrying a Braveheart sword that was nearly bigger than he was. The girl was pretty jumpy, as i was passing i made quick conversation asking what the deal was with the sword. He stated that he was from Montana and on the drive up to the Trailhead he smelled bear, so he was carrying the sword for protection.

True story...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

b-kul said:


> so thats who it was. man that was embarrassing.


it would have been more "embarrassing" if a family was riding by, which usually happens , the things I find on the trail most are pieces of plastic pedals, helmet pieces, plastic chain guards, and broken sun glasses


----------



## Sundragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Saw this yesterday. Just kinda puzzling.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

I was riding at Valley Forge on the Betzwood side a few years ago and rode past a dude walking out of the woods wearing nothing but a loin cloth and a funky swami hat. There are some pretty creepy people that hang out in the woods and brambles there. :eekster:


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

JEM2 said:


> Should have saved the tax payers 40K and year and given him an old fashion drawing and quatered!!


Messy.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

beagledadi said:


> Two chicks and a dude were naked on a blanket in the middle of our trail with a video camera set up on a tripod filming the action .... four of us came blazing by with the standard, "How's it going" head nod :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


I found a dead guy. I can't compete with the two chicks and a dude. That trumps me.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

quite a lot. hard to decide which one is the weirdest.
for example. yesterday it was this one:


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Blurr said:


> Beautiful thing to see but please never touch the fawns, the mother will shun it from that point on usually and they are not yet able to survive on their own.
> .


Not true


----------



## yehudanachum (Apr 11, 2007)

We live in Israel and ride near our home which has a monestary near by. Two separate occasions, quite far from the monestary we came upon a large group of monks grunting and huffing in a large pile. Then we realized that they were playing rugby or at least trying to make it look that way. 
Since then, we call that area "The Monk Rugby Pitch".
On another occasion we saw two of those Monks in training with a Nun in training careening through the mountains in a Church car. We looked at each other and said, are they supposed to be doing that? The answer was evident when we found the oil trail a little later and then their dead car.
In addition we have the "Boys Club" which is the short but sweet technical single by the monestary.
On another occasion we came upon a Bedoin youth with his arm all the way up a goat's backside. We stopped to watch the show as he pulled out not one but two baby goats. Then he shluffed the slime off his arm and went on his way.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

cunnilinux said:


> quite a lot. hard to decide which one is the weirdest.
> for example. yesterday it was this one:


thats an awesome V8 tractor


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

As seen on my ride to work some time last year...nough said. Then there was this sign and this dude on ragbrai a couple of years ago, dude was the first thing I saw when I got out of my tent in the morning, bout fell over laughing!

happy trails...

squish


----------



## ep-gnar (May 16, 2009)

was riding up a trail with some friends and a hiker told us we should turn around because there was a body coming down the trail. we kept going and it was the cadaver of a dead hiker strapped to a horse. he had died from a heart attack further up the trail. 

another time I was with the same friends at a different montana trailhead when we heard snorting and splashing from a creek about 100 yards/meters away. we crept up thinking it was a moose or something but when the large black/brown creature rose from the water we saw that it was a cow elk with a wolf hanging from its throat. the sounds we heard were the death cries of the elk. the wolf became aware of us, dropped off the elk, gave us a look, and headed back up the trail.


----------



## TulsaClint (Jun 16, 2010)

Found a tricycle missing a back wheel on a very technical trail. I know someone dumped it there for the funny factor and they did a good job. Just seeing the trike and imagining someone riding it on that rocky trail made me lol everytime. Someone has since moved it/disposed of it properly.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

About 10 years ago, I was riding a local trail and nature called. Ok, get off the bike, get behind a boulder and bushes, and take care of business. As I finish up, I hear 'MOOO, MOOOO MOO MOOO'. I look up and discover I am in the middle of a herd of about 10 cows. They were clearly agitated. So was I- as there are normally no cows here- this was conservancy land and it was quite a surprise. The farms are over the mountains in the next valley. To make matters worse, on a hill about 40 yards away, on the trail, were two animal control officers on horses that were laughing at my predicament, stuck with my pants down around the cows. :blush: So I walked around the boulder, and back to my bike, and stood against a tree, careful not to scare the cows more as the trail runs through some boulders and thick brush so there is not much room and they are really packed together. So I waited while they herded the cows further down, I guess to the trailhead where they would be packed up and sent back to the farm.


----------



## cristeto1981 (Jun 17, 2010)

I always seem to bump into hobos. The 2 chics and a dude filming porn is the best. hahaha


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

While not truly weird, it is weird to find him/her in Houston Texas. 

Took the pic yesterday evening.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

This can't touch some of the stories in this thread, but the other day I was riding in a place that had a lot of horse/deer flies. Normally they're not much of a bother if you can keep moving, but one got right in front of my pie hole at the top of a climb and I inhaled it. Fortunately, it got caught in my throat and after a few hearty hacks I was able to expectorate the bugger, after which he proceded to fly away! Well, not quite away - I'm pretty sure he continued to buzz the tower until I could find a downhill section on which to escape (they seem to be able to fly upwards of 20mph). 

Coughing him up and seeing him fly away reminded me of a scene from the Simpsons or something. If I could have belched while I was doing it I could have been Barney for a moment.

-Pete


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I was riding a year or so ago and a bumblebee got between my glasses and my face. I stopped that bike on a dime so fast and pretty much b-slapped myself getting my glasses off. 

The bumblebee flew off w/o giving me any presents which I was highly grateful for.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

About two years ago I was out riding on one of my usual trails. I had just started night riding and was using one of those terrible little LED lights that they sell in bike shops for twenty or thirty bucks. I'm going downhill, but pretty slow since my light was the equivalent of taping a candle to my helmet. I see something amble across the trail in front of me and I can't tell what the hell it is. It was bigger than a porcupine but smaller than a javelina and it kinda ambled when it moved. I had no idea what it was and never told anybody because I didn't want to sound like a scared kid. 

So for two years I was convinced there was some unknown animal out in the desert that nobody knew about. A few months ago I was riding along in the same area during the day and about thirty feet up the trail a badger jumped out, faced off with me and started scratching in the ground.I never stopped pedaling and the badger took off, but all could think was "holy shiat it was badger!"


----------



## stewfish1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Saw a dude standing in the middle of a well used trail holding a magazine floggin it. He turned and saw me and ran into the woods as fast as he could. Scarred me for life.


----------



## CrazyAirborne (Jun 16, 2010)

lmao.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

stewfish1 said:


> Saw a dude standing in the middle of a well used trail holding a magazine floggin it. He turned and saw me and ran into the woods as fast as he could. Scarred me for life.


Good thing he didn't finish - that would be *far* worse than slipping on any banana peel.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Man reading some of these are hilarious. Can't say I've run into anything weird on the trails out here. Wow.. 

Tails


----------



## mike007 (Apr 29, 2009)

we saw this. anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

mike007 said:


> we saw this. anyone know what this could be?


An oblong spec of dust on the lens?


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Not really weird but funny...about 20 army guys in full combat gear with machine guns and rocket launchers who looked pretty bad ass...and one timidly asked me "how do we get out of here?"

Turned out they were new recruits.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

some more randomness.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

On one trail here, in the middle of nowhere, no way to get there, no houses anywhere, there's a mailbox, and the last time I was there, someone had set a garbage can beside it like it was out for pick up on trash day.


----------



## CrazyAirborne (Jun 16, 2010)

im suprised no one has come by and tried to get those tires and rims and that bull bar off the front of that truck. the people around here sure would have...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Give'm time the mudder only got stuck last night.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Touring in 1984 on the Canol Road in Canada's Northwest Territories about 60 miles south of the Arctic Circle. This road was built and abandoned in 1943 to supply fuel from Norman Wells to Whitehorse. Since the bridges have collapsed, we had to wade across streams that cut off any vehicle traffic. Moose, wolves, grizzly bears and caribou were everywhere.

When the crews left, they abandoned the trucks because the expense of removing them was more than they were worth. They had been there for 40 years when I took the photo. Nearby were dozens of 55-gallon fuel drums, neatly stacked and empty.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

A lady runner was coming my way on a trail. 5' behind her was a female deer keeping pace.
I saw both of them in time to blurt out "taking your deer for a run?" The runner glanced back, didn't break stride and smiled as she and the deer passed me and headed down the trail.

I don't know if the runner knew the deer was behind her or not but didn't seem to matter. I always have a camera with me but it all happened too quick.

Another time I come up on a lady rider coming my way. We stop and shoot the sh!t for a minute, she seemed real agitated. She'd just had this encounter: she came up on two rattlesnakes entwined with each other, stretching maybe 2' straight up in the middle of the trail. My guess is they were two males jousting for the affections of some coy female rattler nearby.

What a cool sight, right? No, the lady rider was frustrated 'cause she couldn't keep riding on the trail (and didn't want to carry her bike around) She said she yelled at the snakes to get out of her way, then threw rocks at them. The snakes ignored her.

Finally she did carry her bike around. She was just so inconvenienced by the whole thing she vented at me for awhile. I said "didn't you think that was a cool scene of nature at work?" Nah, she was just pissed. And I was the one with the camera.


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

CrazyAirborne said:


> im suprised no one has come by and tried to get those tires and rims and that bull bar off the front of that truck. the people around here sure would have...


Looks like they already got to the engine.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

This sounds like a compilation of a few other stories above: Star Wars, Snapping Turtles and fornication- a bit of each I guess

I was crossing a creek and looked over the edge of the bridge and at first glance thought I saw something that looked like a discarded YODA mask from Halloween floating in the current... I dismounted to get a closer look leaned down over the edge of the bridge and realized it was a massive Snapping Turtle with about a ~14" or so shell- 

The snapper (obviously a male as you will see) stuck it’s head and neck out like 8" (looked like ET) and turned to look at me as if i was a peeping tom... Ahhhmm- this is when I noticed he was mounting his lady friend and just wanted some privacy! I obliged and sheepishly retreated to my bike. It seriously seemed like the snapper made a distinct expression of distain for the intrusion I had committed- Makes me laugh as it kind of reminds me of living with some of my roommates in school


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

d365 said:


> Best one is, I rode up on a doe and fawn. The doe split, but the fawn just laid there, trying to stay motionless. I got to pet it a little bit, before it slowly got up, and walked off.


Not while riding, but twice this month I've come across newborn fawns. First, I was cleaning up blowdowns from a freak wind storm, picked up an oak branch and there is this little guy, still wet wobbling to his feet.

Second time, raking out a new trail with my two labs. They came across a fawn and the three of them are standing in a circle nose to nose, trying to figure out who is who. Luckily the little guy didn't run to far or fast and they gave him up as uninteresting.


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

This cedar tree (some of you know it as a juniper tree i think) decorated for Christmas... in JUNE!








The second is of me blowing a bead. I have NEVER seen this with a tubed tire, and STILL have no idea how I managed to do this!!!!!


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Someone had taken a deer carcass left by a hunter and stuck it on a tree. It was like the ribcage was hugging the tree. Kind of creepy at the time.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

stewfish1 said:


> Saw a dude standing in the middle of a well used trail holding a magazine floggin it. He turned and saw me and ran into the woods as fast as he could. Scarred me for life.


My friends and I have brought tears to our eyes post ride beerfest joking about the WILDERNESSWACK. That's when your ride is so good you have to pull over and! "Well"" you know.

Is that wrong?????????


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

All of these were at the Wilderness Trail parks trails just north of Tampa:

- Wild Pigs. Not all that odd, but riding up into a herd was a little scary

- Alligator (twice)

- Old tricycle. Kinda weird - several miles deep in the singletrack.

- Gopher Tortoise. Saw him several times in six months, always in the same part of the trail. Thing was as wide as the trail, itself. I nicknamed him "Speedbump"

- About a 12-15 years ago, on a dawn ride, came upon this old dude walking up the trail as we were going deeper in. The sun hadn't completely come up yet, and we were in a swampy part of the trail, about five miles in from the trailhead. It was a little foggy/misty. This guy just walks up the trail into view out of the mist. Scruffy old dude with a rope for a belt, carrying an old beat-up looking rifle. Had a sack over his shoulder with something in it. He just looks at us and says, " 'Scuse me, am I getting close to the end of this trail?" It was like something from a bad movie.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Two guys in flannel shirts playing guitars while slowly walking up a fire road in the dark. This was about an hour after sunset and about 2 miles from the trail head. It was starting to get foggy. The fog seemed to enhance the acoustics and made it very peaceful.


----------



## Oceans05 (Mar 3, 2009)

i almost ran over an armadillo the other day, i love seeing hawks and owls flying in front of me as well


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Came across two cowboys moving the section marker that marked their property corner. They acted kind of surprised but kept on. I came back with a camera the next day and took photos, then emailed them to the district ranger. Some time latter the section corner marker was back in it's original spot. The cowbs hate mountain bikers now, natch.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

beagledadi said:


> Two chicks and a dude were naked on a blanket in the middle of our trail with a video camera set up on a tripod filming the action .... four of us came blazing by with the standard, "How's it going" head nod :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


Picnics at a place called picnic point. This was the 1980s so little chance of the phone camera or easy video... One time was a heterosexual couple clearly at it right next to the trail engaging in some action (no blanket) and another time was 3 dudes having quite a picnic with each other. Thanks to time and progress same place has had crackdowns on the bike riding and the picnics I described.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

tcapri87 said:


> Just thought this was an interesting topic I would bring up. There are several things I have seen that are strange. Just wondering what other people have seen that is outrageous or humorous while biking.


A guy texting while riding...


----------



## Zevron (Apr 30, 2009)

A black bear!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Me and a few buddies came up on two teenage boys going at it in the middle of the trail at 7 am on a Sunday morning. Not a pleasant sight! 

We also went up Palomar Mtn for the Tour of California last year. There was an area taped off with CHP parked next to it. Turned out some guy had decided to off himself with a handgun on the inside corner of one of the swtchbacks. CHP was deciding if they should move the body before the race came by.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

A girl and 2 men doing........yup, that !


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

spartan034 said:


> I found a brand new walmart bike 10 feet up in a tree yesterday, 10 miles into the trail. someone got frustrated no doubt.


You must be talking about the red bike at Chicopee woods. It's been out there for a month, and both the front and rear brakes are busted. It was a couple weeks ago that someone decided to string it up in a tree. I guess no one wants to push the thing out...


----------



## JNL (May 11, 2010)

spartan034 said:


> I found a brand new walmart bike 10 feet up in a tree yesterday, 10 miles into the trail. someone got frustrated no doubt.


LOL.....I saw the same bike.......pretty deep in the woods @ Chicopee, right?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

About 10 years back I took a pic of a nice section of trail at Platte river state park in Nebraska. When the photos were developed I noticed an odd shape up in one of the trees an old vintage cruiser bike looked like it had been hanging there for years. Don't know if it is still there or not, but cool none the less.

Last year when riding Phil’s World we came up on a ridge when I saw a hawk come with in arms reach or less. The bird was so close you could feel the wind off the wings quite literally.


----------



## BDT (Jul 29, 2009)

Weirdest - 4 state police officers with shotguns 10miles into a 20mile loop. They asked for ID, When I didn't have any, they asked me to get off my bike, remove my helmet, and show them my right shoulder. They wouldn't tell me why (tracking a fugitive - found out later). Told me to go straight back to the trailhead and don't stop...


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Dougr said:


> I was riding at Valley Forge on the Betzwood side a few years ago and rode past a dude walking out of the woods wearing nothing but a loin cloth and a funky swami hat. There are some pretty creepy people that hang out in the woods and brambles there. :eekster:


I have run into some weird dudes out there also within the past few weeks. They just seemed really out of place on the trail.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I once rode up on a fat couple having sex on a picnic table some teens had dragged into the woods. My eyes still sting from that one.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

They were looking for a tattoo.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

Saw a Butt naked guy laying face down on a rock alongside a trail at Granit Bay, Guess he was workin on an ass tan.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

For the second time this year we came across a couple of teenagers going at it right beside the trail.

After the 7 of us rode past with various cries of encouragement I don't think things progressed any further.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Rounded a corner on a fire road last year at high speed right into a flock of about 10 turkeys, they tried to out run me but had to fly. Almost touched one of the slower ones. They took all the road and I had to brake to miss them. Also had a hawk fly with me for a few yards last weekend. Amazing animals.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

If you ask this question to the two riders I ran into on the trail recently, they would say my Lefty. They had obviously never seen one before. They actually asked me if it was a DIY project (I took that as a compliment, however unintended). They were quite impressed with how well it tracked as I climbed a rocky ascent towards them.

Another time I came upon a group of teens doing their BMX thing along the trail where they had built some jumps. When one of them noticed my bike, he said, "Your bike seems to be missing something."


----------



## TxState (Jul 3, 2010)

A few hippies (pretty sure homeless) bathing in the river. When the saw us, they decided to ask if we had any "drugs." Nothing better than an old hairy patch staring at you on a beautiful spring morning.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

A tombstone from some old Indian Chief who was buried there god knows when. Ever since I discovered that I get the creeps when I ride in that section at dusk. Im afraid Im gonna run into some Indian ghosts or something.


----------



## kennbenny667 (Jan 13, 2004)

Riding at six am ten miles outside of Chicago in a "haven for homosexual activity" I've seen lots of "interactions." It's a better wake up than coffee. Don't back your car in to your spot. That's the signal. Was confused at all the dudes driving past and nodding at me until a buddy told me.

Lots of "chemical enthusiasts" as well. 

Had an owl fly ahead of me once in Wasau on a night lap. That was more magical than weird.


----------



## tjGabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok here in Tijuana the killings are at a rise since as many of you might know there is a war going on between the drug cartels, 
the police and who knows who else. So there are up to five violent murders every day.
Anyway a few monts ago my father, an uncle and my brother went biking to some trails just outside the city near the beach and we where just leaving the hills and coming into the turn where the pavement starts and I noticed this smell, like if someone was having a BBQ near so I said 'Oh, I guess someone has dinner ready for us'; so we rode for a couple of minutes and made the turn then saw this black trash bag that was burning slowly so my uncle said 'look, there is your dinner' we laug a bit and didn't gave it more importance.

So later that night I was checking my mail and then the local news and I read that the police had just found a burned body wraped in blankets inside a black trash bag, there was a picture of the incident with the police, ambulances and all that, apparently he had been beheaded and dismembered before they dumped him there.
The head had bee found that morning in other part of the city

The next few times we rode that trail we could still see the oily stain on the ground where the body had burned.
---


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

tjGabe said:


> Ok here in Tijuana the killings are at a rise since as many of you might know there is a war going on between the drug cartels,
> the police and who knows who else. So there are up to five violent murders every day.
> Anyway a few monts ago my father, an uncle and my brother went biking to some trails just outside the city near the beach and we where just leaving the hills and coming into the turn where the pavement starts and I noticed this smell, like if someone was having a BBQ near so I said 'Oh, I guess someone has dinner ready for us'; so we rode for a couple of minutes and made the turn then saw this black trash bag that was burning slowly so my uncle said 'look, there is your dinner' we laug a bit and didn't gave it more importance.
> 
> ...


:yikes:


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Don`t know which is the weirdest .
In no particular order ......

Mountain goat foot ( I`ve seen lot`s of dead animals but that one stuck out as the creepiest , there were 6 of us and we heard a low muffled roar in the woods close to us ....we fled pretty fast) 

High school kids having sex 

Homeless people sleeping in the middle of the trail 

Naked gay men suntanning 

Hippies high on something deep in the Rocky Mountain back country with what seemed not much support other than pot 

A sex attack which ended quickly once he heard me coming ......he`s still at large

Some guy yelling out for his family , I told him there`s people down by the river when he replied " thanks but they have been missing for 15 years"


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sherijumper said:


> Some guy yelling out for his family , I told him there`s people down by the river when he replied " thanks but they have been missing for 15 years"


well thats wicked strange


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> well thats wicked strange


Ya , that made me feel quite uncomfortable . He was a very regular normal guy , I`m guessing something traumatic happened years ago and he still isn`t quite right .....Poor guy .


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sherijumper said:


> I`m guessing something traumatic happened years ago and he still isn`t quite right .....Poor guy .


thats kinda what i was thinking when you originally posted it, but still really strange.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bonbonan said:


> Your bike is so colorful


what the rasta one?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

tjGabe said:


> Ok here in Tijuana the killings are at a rise since as many of you might know there is a war going on between the drug cartels,
> the police and who knows who else. So there are up to five violent murders every day.
> Anyway a few monts ago my father, an uncle and my brother went biking to some trails just outside the city near the beach and we where just leaving the hills and coming into the turn where the pavement starts and I noticed this smell, like if someone was having a BBQ near so I said 'Oh, I guess someone has dinner ready for us'; so we rode for a couple of minutes and made the turn then saw this black trash bag that was burning slowly so my uncle said 'look, there is your dinner' we laug a bit and didn't gave it more importance.
> 
> ...


The really amazing thing about this entire story is you did not have enough sense to stay away from that trail after all that.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

ah hell, lightening doesn't strike twice.......


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Not weird, but I was taking a switch back and my line of sight was blocked by a boulder. When I passed the three foot high impediment, I nearly rolled across a rattlesnake. I found my hidden reserve of energy to get as far away and as fast as possible from my brief encounter with death.


----------



## scienceseuss (May 27, 2008)

Zevron said:


> A black bear!


damn skippy - I was there that night. :eekster:


----------



## tjGabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Blurr said:


> The really amazing thing about this entire story is you did not have enough sense to stay away from that trail after all that.


I guess I see what you are saying but the thing is that the guy most probably was killed far form that location, 
some one just thought it would be a good idea to dump him outside the city, also he probably had it coming.
And I suppose that there is also the risk that we might witness the killers dumping a body 
so they might think they must put us down now that we saw them, and even then there is a 50/50 chance they'd do that.
But still I have to admit I do worry, but I worried even before the incident; it's just that we don't have many trails here in Tj.
btw we are planing on riding that trail very soon.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## Faheeda (Jul 7, 2010)

Not too strange, but i saw a snakeskin.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Three albino kangaroos making a porn film.*

Seriously. I've also run into an amateur porn shoot. The area had some plant that looked almost like poison ivy (boxelder?) As I rode by I shouted "Leaves of Three, poison ivy!!". Sometimes I'm a jerk. :devil:

Stuffed toys are creepy somehow, when you're that far in the woods.

The scariest thing. What I thought was a black bear (not really dangerous) was actually a bear cub 15 feet away and I didn't see the mother. Didn't want to meet mama either. I think I performed the first smoking burnout ever on a bicycle.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Dang...U guyzes trails is f#kked up! Ive seen weird but dang...this is hilarious lol (too all posts above).


----------



## boinger88 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Peacock*

i came across a Peacock on one of my rides before...

i rode behind it until it found a opening in the canopy so it could fly away. Very odd i was hoping it wasn't going to attack me.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

A frying pan full of raw bacon in the middle of the trail. No one around and no evidence of any camp.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

It has been raining here a lot recently. All of the mountain bike trails are soaked and muddy or under water. Thus I have been riding lots of bike paths and gravel roads. On one particular ride last month sticks out. A buddy and I rode the paved bike path from the city to the reservoir dam/marina and back. We get about 15 miles in to the ride and we ride past a lady walking her dog. I ride past the dog and the dog just keeps walking. My buddy a few yards behind me rides past the dog and the dog lunges at him and tries to bite him. He is far enough away to avoid being bitten but not a good way to start a ride. 

A few miles up the trail, which follows the river that leads to the reservoir, we pass a gaggle of geese. There are 10 or so geese on the side of the trail. Once again I ride past with no issue. My buddy rides past and one of the geese spreads it's wings and starts to chase him down. It gets a few pecks in at the back tire before it tires of the chase and stops. So this is turning out to be a strange ride. 

We get to the dam and stop at the bar/restaurant that is on the water in the middle of the marina. It happens to be bike night. We ride in our spandex through all the Harley riders collecting a few stares and laughs but luckily have an uneventful dinner. We don't make our way back until after dark. We have plenty of lights and are riding a paved trail so no problems for us. We are cruising on the bike path enjoying the night air and stillness. We round a 90 degree bend in the trail and there are 4 teenage boys laying on their backs across the trail. I yell out whoah sh*t because I can't initially tell what is blocking the trail. All I know is it wasn't there 2 hours ago. They all jump up, half naked and ran for their car. Very weird! They were laying shoulder to shoulder across the trail wearing only their shorts. I think we scared them pretty good. A strange ride for us for sure.


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

Let's see. During a group ride we came across a group of role playing people in the middle of the woods. They were asking us questions while in charcter.. that was pretty odd, and just plain funny. 
Another ride we came out of a "new to us" trail that ended in a yard in the middle of nowhere, the whole yard was surrounded with steaks in the groud with deer heads on them (about 10 or so), not the skinned ones, just cut off with a saw. That was odd enough, then a guy came out of the house and started shooting a gun in the air telling us to "get lost!".. So we did. We later found out the house was a drug operation and the deer heads were there to keep people from poking around the property. 
Oh and there have been numerous encounters with naked people in the woods around here.. really not too uncommon...


----------



## Odin Bane (Apr 25, 2010)

3 snowmobiles. It was just last week, some old crap Arctic Cat Jags or something from the 80's. I was on an atv trail that leads to a ton of hidden singletrack, but still don't expect to see snowmobiles in the summer time even in minnesota.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

The weirdest thing I saw while riding a road bike on a rail trail were two small raccoons following a bobcat. The two raccoons both stood up on the hind legs and bowed up at me as I slowly rode past, then the bobcat turned around and came bouncing back toward the raccoons in a playful manner until it seen me and bolted into the woods. The bobcat didn't even se me until it got less than ten feet from me. Like something from a Disney movie. They were all buddies and following each other.

Oh yeah, there were the two fatties going at it on a picnic table at the trailhead in broad daylight when I was on my mt. bike. The guy stopped in mid stroke as if I might not see him if he wasn't moving anymore...or maybe he just had performance anxiety. The lady just giggled. Get a room people!!


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

North of Whistler, going along in BFE...

Dude in only a loin cloth with hippie dreads, standing like Captain Morgan and curling a giant rock. He was freaking ripped! :crazy:

Just him and nothing or anyone else around.  

Would have been less amazed to see a bear juggling on a unicycle. 

Laughed for hours over that one.


----------



## maggie (Apr 26, 2004)

*Weirdest thing.....*

Last fall, night riding.... see light up ahead, think it's other riders but no, it's a freaking car. Deep in the woods. Pull up to find an elderly women on a cell phone. Stop to ask if everything is OK and she hands me the phone saying "YOU speak to them!". I say, "hello"?

Apparently she was on the phone with the police because she had made a wrong turn and was lost. 3-4 miles into dirt trails 1/2 way up a mountain. How long do you keep driving when you KNOW you've made a wrong turn? We got her car turned around and led her out of the trail system hoping she made it to her destination without any more wrong turns.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

After the El Nino down pour, which wiped out many trails about ten years ago. I was riding in Malibu Creek Park, past the "Mash" site near Malibu lake. The fire road was totally washed out from massive flooding. as I past the Lake I entered a very narrow canyon. with sides going up 100 feet probably more. I saw wedged high up on the side of a cliff, a canoe paddle. over 80 feet up. I was thinking wow the water was hella deep to have washed it up there. It probably got washed down from above, but it didn't look possible from the distance of the paddel to what may have been the top of the canyon.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

YoPawn said:


> North of Whistler, going along in BFE...
> 
> Dude in only a loin cloth with hippie dreads, standing like Captain Morgan and curling a giant rock. He was freaking ripped! :crazy:
> 
> ...


Sounds like Ted Nugent...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

On another ride not that far from housing in the Santa Monica Mountains. Just as I rounded a switch back, a Coyote jumped down off the ledge above me. He had a large animal in his mouth, probably a juvenile white tailed deer. He dropped it and ran off, I keep going, thinking if the Coyote can take down a deer, he can take down a medium sized human.


----------



## TulsaClint (Jun 16, 2010)

maggie said:


> Last fall, night riding.... see light up ahead, think it's other riders but no, it's a freaking car. Deep in the woods. Pull up to find an elderly women on a cell phone. Stop to ask if everything is OK and she hands me the phone saying "YOU speak to them!". I say, "hello"?
> 
> Apparently she was on the phone with the police because she had made a wrong turn and was lost. 3-4 miles into dirt trails 1/2 way up a mountain. How long do you keep driving when you KNOW you've made a wrong turn? We got her car turned around and led her out of the trail system hoping she made it to her destination without any more wrong turns.


That's funny, a little scary, but still funny. I live off of a paved bike path and have seen grey haired old ladies driving down it several times, but I've never seen one on a dirt trail.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I was riding up what turned out to be a dead-end trail in Big Tujunga Canyon. I found a new Ford Ranger, upside down at the end in an area about the same size as the truck. The truck didn't even look banged up, except the roof. Straight up 50 foot rock walls on three sides and a singletrack entrance. No vehicle access or tracks that I could see from the top either.


----------



## chexem (Jan 22, 2007)

A hawk decend on a snake in the path. Talons into its back and tearing at its body with his beak. Very cool. I scared the hawk off and the snake slithered off into the tall grass. Grateful for my coming along, I guess.
Also saw a doe throwing a fawn. Stopped and watched. Mom licked off the afterbirth. Yum!
A bunch of mountain bike guys with their clothes on...very wierd!


----------



## troy2k (Sep 7, 2009)

I had just climbed a hill and came across a fireroad which intersected the trail. There was a large pool of water in the middle of the fireroad, where two deer, oblivious to my presence, were drinking. I heard barking and the deer fled into the woods as two large dogs came running up the road and into the woods after the deer. Moments later I heard the sound of horns and a large group of fox hunters (those people who wear red coats, black caps and ride horses) came trotting down the road. Felt like I had stepped back into 18th century England.

Oh, and I've also seen a couple going at it in the middle of a trail. Seems pretty common - what's up with that?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Not weird, but rare...*

A Platypus. Yesterday arvo/evening in the flooded waters of the Yarra River, Melbourne.

First time I've seen one in the wild.


----------



## Hank Beavens (Jun 27, 2010)

Once saw a mountain lion...while riding to the trail, in the middle of a city. Of course never saw one before or after, wait, maybe in a zoo. Did a double take, my first thought was "what a strange dog".


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Not seen so much as experienced. 80mph headwinds that came out of nowhere and were capable of flipping riders and bikes.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> A Platypus. Yesterday arvo/evening in the flooded waters of the Yarra River, Melbourne.
> 
> First time I've seen one in the wild.


Very nice. I still need to see an Emu while I'm riding to collect the full set of Kangaroo, Koala, Emu, Platypus and Echidna.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

gasiorv said:


> A frying pan full of raw bacon in the middle of the trail. No one around and no evidence of any camp.


dunno why but i laughed myself silly on this one................. i don't guess sun fried bacon works that good....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice. I still need to see an Emu while I'm riding to collect the full set of Kangaroo, Koala, Emu, Platypus and Echidna.


Wallaby too ... but they taste just like Kangaroo so I guess you can lump them into the same category.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was riding an under-construction rail-trail last winter and saw this: http://twitpic.com/13hcz5


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw a guy and a girl skinny dipping in Carvin's cove, the public water supply. 

I thought to mysel..... Wow, just wow. I would not do that in 100 years.:eekster:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Andrea138 said:


> I was riding an under-construction rail-trail last winter and saw this: http://twitpic.com/13hcz5


rofl.... could you please mail me that back???

and wear gloves when you pick it up please........ *(i don't want germs...)....


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

paco664 said:


> rofl.... could you please mail me that back???
> 
> and wear gloves when you pick it up please........ *(i don't want germs...)....


What if there were poison-oak spurs in there?????


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

A couple years ago I was riding 5th in a line of 5 guys on a routine training ride. As was typical, it was "on the rivet" riding, crouched down low and concentrating on speed and trying not to think about how much my legs and lungs were burning. I glanced up, and throught the sweat and the pain, suddenly saw that the other four guys had stopped. I grabbed two handfulls of brake and came skidding to a stop. An immediate assessment of the situation found the reason for the abrupt stoppage: a Harley-Davidson in the middle of the trail, with a couple engaged in a physical manifestation of "love." She on the seat, he standing, pants around ankles. Awkwardness ensued. After a moment, our lead rider says..."Uhh...we're gonna go around...but I promise, we won't look." And we rode on.


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

I see stuff all the time:

A few weeks ago I saw a little kid taking a poo on the trail with his family next to him. I would of thought the parents would have the kid go off into the woods or grass. Anyway It was actually a very fast downhill section, I remember thinking, I hope I don't run his ass over. I tried not to look at the kids parents in the eye. 

People: A hunter in a tree with his bow and arrow. Female college cross country running team, homeless people, Hippies, old fat men in short shorts, A lady taking a pee on the trail, dudes riding huffys.

No naked ladies yet (hopefully someday), no dead bodies (hopefully never)

Wildlife: Deer I see almost everyday, Fishercats, owls, hawks, nesting turtles, racoons, snakes.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

was biking on wednesday around 10 in the morning. was the only car in the parking lot except for this work truck and a sedan in the other corner. In order to get to the trail I had to go right by them. As I rode by, saw a woman and a man making out. Not sure if a little cheating is going on, but I'm sure it was. Just funny to see that at the beginning of the ride and at that time of day. The guy was obviously using his work van.
Lol. Hope their wife and husband don't find out.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> What if there were poison-oak spurs in there?????


BONUS!!! swelling.... and then my wife will have to run lotion on it for me.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

this thing/collection of things:


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm reposting this from a local mtb website (wmba.org).

I was waiting for my friend in the back lot at Blue and decided to do a short warmup lap out the back lot to 2>3 and then switchback. As I entered the singletrack out of the lot I noticed something off in the woods that was certainly not part of the landscape. Looked like white or silver and shiny. I thought maybe someone dumped some trash or a rider was down. As I got closer and realized it was someone moving around, I saw what at first seemed like a dream or a mirage. It was a beautiful girl with very long blonde hair dressed in what appeared to be an angel outfit. I believe she had wings too. The image of her just seemed so impossible I didn't know what to make of her (fantasies aside). As I got even closer it appeared she was probably wearing a long white flowing wedding dress and she had a female friend with her taking video. They didn't pay me any mind and continued to shoot video in some strange positions. Maybe it was some obscure dark film project. But man, you don't see that at Blue too often. Or anywhere else I tend to mtb.

Of course this was the one day I couldn't bring my camera.....I know, I know. No pics = it didn't happen. But the image is stuck in my mind (so is the fantasy).


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

sherijumper said:


> A sex attack which ended quickly once he heard me coming ......he`s still at large


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This was unusual. A tree had fallen across the trail. On the way down the crotch of a branch struck another tree, and split the log cleanly down the middle.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

That's pretty cool, Repack! If only I could find a bunch of dead fall like that every year, my time spent splitting firewood would be cut in half!


----------



## wcb2007 (May 12, 2010)

I've seen a few things here recently. About 7 hours into my last 12 hour race this season out of no where a deer ran out of the woods, stopped on the trail 10 feet in front of me, looked at me for about a second as i skidded to a stop and took off again. Also today I ran into a skunk while out for my morning ride. I don't know who was more surprised, me or the skunk.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Wallaby too ... but they taste just like Kangaroo so I guess you can lump them into the same category.


Yeah, see plenty of Wallabies too.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I grew up on a large ranch. One day I was riding down a fire road and two Apache helicopters came flying very slow down the canyon, only about 50 feet off the ground. When they got close to me they stopped and hovered, facing me. I clinched everything I had, I thought they were gonna shoot me. Then they slowly continued up the canyon and out of sight. Im sure they had a good laugh.

One day an early vintage jet fighter flew down the canyon and passed the house, I would say about 100 feet above the ground.

Then, once in a while a guy in a P51 Mustang flies across the canyon and he comes really close to the mountain tops as he flies over. He is going so fast that the planes sound gets to you just a second before he does. At first it scares you, because it is a sudden loud burst of sound, and you only have about 2 seconds to see it before he is gone over the mountains. It's really awesome.

Then one time the east wind was blowing really hard. All of a sudden there was this one passenger blue blimp flying over out of control. He just barely made it over the top of the mountain and crashed on the other side.

And that's just the aviation stories! I should write a book.


----------



## AladdinP (Sep 25, 2010)

This tunnel/cave sort of thing in Bald Eagle State Forest, PA. Wish I had more stories to tell but I've never seen another soul on the trails.


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

1. A girl doing poo on the road...in winter.
2. An old woman strolling with a goat on the leash.
3. Dead boar in the little stream.


----------



## Evader 53 (Apr 19, 2006)

Went on a night ride in the PA coal region, where there are always whackos.

Passed a bunch of teenagers in a ford ranger out on some trail way back in the mountains. We stopped to camp about 10 minutes after that, and within 5 minutes heard a series of 4 HUUUGE explosions. Before we knew it, police and fire squads were all around. Turned out the kid couldn't make payments on his car, so he took it into a mud pit, revved the sh*t out of it until the engine blew, then lit it on fire. They ran, and his goal was to claim it was stolen. He was busted, however!


Also in the coal region, we were riding and a guy got out of a pickup truck with a shotgun, and said (exact words) "you better get your asses off my property within 10 minutes or I'll shoot you". I'm not going to deny that we were tresspassing...

Now that I live in Colorado, I see a lot of wildlife. In August, I came around a bend going uphill and 30 feet to my right was a huge brown bear... Good thing I was going uphill and was able to book it downhill!

All these are 100% true... I'm sure I have more but can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Saw half a rabbit in the middle of some singletrack while riding the Mt Annan Botanic Gardens XC track this morning.


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

*Wierdest thing I've seen...*

... in late fall in the woods near Meriden, CT, a couple getting dressed after (obviously) having sex, next to their 4 wheel ATV. :thumbsup: I just kept my head down and avoided eye contact as I rode by!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

This kinda looked like something else at first glimpse


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

wcb2007 said:


> I've seen a few things here recently. About 7 hours into my last 12 hour race this season out of no where a deer ran out of the woods, stopped on the trail 10 feet in front of me, looked at me for about a second as i skidded to a stop and took off again. Also today I ran into a skunk while out for my morning ride. I don't know who was more surprised, me or the skunk.


OK so this was a while back but I remember it as crazy!!!! I came off a singletrack. Then dropped onto a road way out in nowhereland. A deer standing there and I surprised each other. The deer bolted! It took no more than two strides to clear a shear 30' foot wall and was gone. I mean it simply supermanned up a cliff like it had nitrous-oxide on it's butt. In a flash it was gone. This was strait freakin up. It was not a mountain goat I swear. Very impressed.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

a humble guy on a 29er


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

V.P. said:


> This kinda looked like something else at first glimpse


That's not wierd, It's the circle of life and very normal.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AC/BC said:


>


what is that? is it like half a house or some thing?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

a guy, girl and camera crew filming a porno....live close to San fernando valley ca (porn capital of USA) 

also saw an outside porn shoot of Tera Patrick and Stormy waters


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> A Platypus. Yesterday arvo/evening in the flooded waters of the Yarra River, Melbourne.
> 
> First time I've seen one in the wild.


man that is really cool


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the strangest things that I've seen, was off Raymond Island in Victoria. A cattleman's hut. Normally these huts are found up in the high country. The cows must have drowned ... I didn't see any on the island.










Warren.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

charging_rhinos said:


> a humble guy on a 29er


Impossible! You must have been mistaken.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Do explosions of rockets count? Not considered weird in my part of the world, but still giving quite a bit of adrenaline rush.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a guy, girl and camera crew filming a porno....live close to San fernando valley ca (porn capital of USA)
> 
> also saw an outside porn shoot of Tera Patrick and Stormy waters


and you didnt shoot any pictures?


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

A group of Branch Dividians in a ceremony around a fire talking about the resurrection of David Koresh.

A fat couple having fun in a very small truck in a park next to Chino State Prision, he looked like he was just released.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

saw this today roughly 5 miles into the trail.


----------



## dongustav (Jan 19, 2004)

AladdinP said:


> This tunnel/cave sort of thing in Bald Eagle State Forest, PA. Wish I had more stories to tell but I've never seen another soul on the trails.


we ride through tunnels like this (maybe this exact one?) during the Wilderness 101 race. One tunnel is in the bald eagle state forest i think and the other is right by the finish in Coburn. Total pitch black, you just have to point & pray you don't run into a big rock.


----------



## AladdinP (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, that's the same tunnel. It's right along the path of the 101. I had a dinky little handlebar light to help me through it. It's pretty nerve-racking to go through at night - like the mountain is swallowing you whole. Didn't help that I ran into two hikers and their dog halfway through iit in the dead of night. 

It's definitely a cool tunnel, though. Maybe I'll do the 101 next year.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

About a year ago I was riding in Griffith Park and heard some music playing over very powerful speakers. 
Then I came to some people filming a music video on a hill with downtown Los Angles in the background.

Video was "Kings and Queens" by 30 Seconds To Mars. 
The weirdest part of that video is the fixed gear bikers, but I didn't see them filming that part. 
I only saw the part where they are on the cliff over Los Angeles.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

me and my wife were riding at Alafia in the tampa fl area... we were running along with water on our right side and this was in the trail..... i stopped ~6feet short and we took some photos and found a way around it............

btw he is about 9-10feet...


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

paco664 said:


> me and my wife were riding at Alafia in the tampa fl area... we were running along with water on our right side and this was in the trail..... i stopped ~6feet short and we took some photos and found a way around it............
> 
> btw he is about 9-10feet...


Bunnyhop....errr....gatorhop it


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

pdlhrd said:


> For some reason I've run into a number of women peeing in/near the trail; one gal was peeing directly in the middle of a relatively high traffic trail. She didn't seem that startled when me & a buddy came ripping around a corner and almost ran right into her. However, the most memorable was an extremely amorous & oblivious couple on a very remote trail- the man was practicing to be a cunning linguist- his friend seemed to be impressed with his skillz.


Puns, puns, puns! 

I came across a Satanic Bible on a ride with my dad. It was around 5 or 6 years ago. It was half buried in a ditch and, being the opinionated man he is, my dad urinated on it.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

paco664 said:


> me and my wife were riding at Alafia in the tampa fl area... we were running along with water on our right side and this was in the trail..... i stopped ~6feet short and we took some photos and found a way around it............
> 
> btw he is about 9-10feet...


i almost ran that bastard over a few weeks ago. he was hissing like mad. i ran the hell out like a lil girl.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

that gator was an easy 10'.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Weirdest encounter I ever had was in the forest outside of Southampton England when I came across a group of completely normal hikers. Might not have been that strange, but I had taken some very strong acid not long before...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh, another time I was in the hills outside Anchorage, a bit lost in the fog with no map, and an awful long way from home. I was starting to get a little nervous when I came across a guy sitting on the edge of the trail wearing a Delta Airlines uniform. Just sitting there miles from anywhere. I didn't feel so lost after I saw him, and by the way, the acid had long worn off by then...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

On the way back up the hill to my house was a "lost/stolen" sign. The text on the sign?

"Stolen: 5 gallon orange bucket with sentimental value. PLEASE RETURN!"


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Years ago, when the County owned the park systesm I biked through and they were poorly maintained I ran across a guy sitting in an old Ford pickup truck with the driver's window rolled down. As I rode by him, he flagged me down with a "hey!". I had just gotten out of class at the university and figured this was someone from my class (the mind is a curious thing and tries to rationally explain the weirdest events), so I rode up to the truck's window and...

He was nude from the waist down, masturbating.

I almost fell over backwards on the bike, but managed to pedal off laughing.

Oh yeah, that and emerging from a brushline and seeing a guy with a drawn bow and arrow aiming right at me 20 feet away!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

All this talk of naked dudes reminds me of another time I was riding along the Ridgeway trail in England, approaching a place called Streatley, on a beautiful English Summer day. (THE summer day that year I believe). As I was riding, there was a World War II Spitfire doing lazy aerobatics in the blue sky above me, and I was trying to watch as I was cycling along. As I came towards the long descent down to the valley, a couple of miles of overgrown farm track, I saw a car parked alongside the track, with a guy sitting half out of the car. I got closer, thinking he was watching the plane above, and made some remark about how amazing it was to see such a sight, and he promptly blew me a kiss! Then I realised he had his dangly bits on show and was seemingly inviting me to join him for something. I rode by very quickly. Turns out this place was THE gay cruising place for what must have been the entire South of England, cars were parked all along the trail, with all manner of bizarre and disturbing liasons taking place pretty much in full view amongst the undergrowth on either side. Even tho I hadn't taken any acid for many many years, it was like a bit of a bad trip as I sped up downhill to get out of this exceedingly worrying place.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Weirdest thing - Orcs, elves and wizards!

One of my local trails run through _the_ forest for role playing gamers. It comes close to both the orc castle and the elves hideout.

I almost got caught in a battle once where 50 orcs came running down a slope to attack a small group of elves. I was totally unprepared and they scared the living hell out of me 


Kasper


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Kasper said:


> Weirdest thing - Orcs, elves and wizards!
> 
> One of my local trails run through _the_ forest for role playing gamers. It comes close to both the orc castle and the elves hideout.
> 
> ...


good thing you hadn't taken any acid like that one guy keeps bragging about.....


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw a deer that had been shot looked to be a fairly fresh wound as well since blood was not dried. I looked around and didnt see anyone so I hauled my a$$ outa there pretty quick!


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

mike007 said:


> we saw this. anyone know what this could be?


my guess, an F-15, probably at that altitude and F-15E Strike Eagle.

funny thread!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Weirdest thing I've encountered, but not on the trail, are people that reply with tough guy remarks to a post made by a bot.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> Weirdest thing I've encountered, but not on the trail, are people that reply with tough guy remarks to a post made by a bot.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Weirdest thing I've encountered, but not on the trail, are people that reply with tough guy remarks to a post made by a bot.


That's for us - the unsecure guys .. we can be pretty sure the bot doesn't talk back


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Kasper said:


> That's for us - the unsecure guys .. we can be pretty sure the bot doesn't talk back


That never stopped me from yelling at the TV.

Besides, I got a kick out of paco's post. Keep up the good work.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> Weirdest thing I've encountered, but not on the trail, are people that reply with tough guy remarks to a post made by a bot.


lol...... you never threatened a inanimate object??


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

In the Dona Ana Mountains alone I've seen all kinds of wildlife(rattlesnakes, a badger, javelina, deer, coyotes, rabbits), which I never thought weird. However, on one of the 4x4 roads there, I passed by some hillbillies that had a camp kitchen set up with no food on it, and no actual camp set up. I'm betting they were cooking meth, due to the nervous looks they gave me as I continued on. Then there was the old mountain biker walking around in the buff, just off the trail. And the obligatory:









One of the times I rode through Box Canyon, I apparently set off one of the sensors the Border Patrol has in the desert out there and got a visit from some of their guys in a helicopter shortly thereafter(came to find out later on that that spot is popular for transactions between drug dealers). Not too far from there, I spoiled a red tail hawk's breakfast when I scared up the dove he was after just before he could snag it at the end of his dive.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Spanky_88007 said:


> In the Dona Ana Mountains alone I've seen all kinds of wildlife(rattlesnakes, a badger, javelina, deer, coyotes, rabbits), which I never thought weird. However, on one of the 4x4 roads there, I passed by some hillbillies that had a camp kitchen set up with no food on it, and no actual camp set up. I'm betting they were cooking meth, due to the nervous looks they gave me as I continued on. Then there was the old mountain biker walking around in the buff, just off the trail. And the obligatory:
> 
> View attachment 588342
> 
> ...


Wow...looks like I need to spend some more time in the DA's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Spanky_88007 said:


> In the Dona Ana Mountains alone I've seen all kinds of wildlife(rattlesnakes, a badger, javelina, deer, coyotes, rabbits), which I never thought weird. However, on one of the 4x4 roads there, I passed by some hillbillies that had a camp kitchen set up with no food on it, and no actual camp set up. I'm betting they were cooking meth, due to the nervous looks they gave me as I continued on. Then there was the old mountain biker walking around in the buff, just off the trail. And the obligatory:
> 
> View attachment 588342
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nenbran said:


> Wow...looks like I need to spend some more time in the DA's! :thumbsup:


Most of the good stuff I see is not on the trail. I like to cruise all the 4 wheel drive roads out there. The hillbillies were hanging out just off of Elephant Wash Road, which is in the NDAs. One of the other arroyos out there has a nice gravel bottom and is popular with suspicious looking characters in suspicious looking vehicles. Good place for drug dealing, out in the boonies where no one cares to look. If they're breaking into vehicles at the trailhead, you know there are scumbags capable of doing other scummy things out there, too. I've actually considered carrying the pistola with me on the long rides on those 4X4 roads as a little jackass repellent.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you experimenting with hallucinogenics again?


What do you mean, experimenting?
What do you mean, again? :cornut:


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Spanky_88007 said:


> Most of the good stuff I see is not on the trail. I like to cruise all the 4 wheel drive roads out there. The hillbillies were hanging out just off of Elephant Wash Road, which is in the NDAs. One of the other arroyos out there has a nice gravel bottom and is popular with suspicious looking characters in suspicious looking vehicles. Good place for drug dealing, out in the boonies where no one cares to look. If they're breaking into vehicles at the trailhead, you know there are scumbags capable of doing other scummy things out there, too. I've actually considered carrying the pistola with me on the long rides on those 4X4 roads as a little jackass repellent.


Good to know! Being a fellow New Mexican, I would tend to agree with you as far as carrying a pistol. Considered it myself a few times...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Spanky_88007 said:


> What do you mean, experimenting?
> What do you mean, again? :cornut:


A seasoned veteran, 24/7?


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

paco664 said:


> lol...... you never threatened a inanimate object??


Inanimate objects are the best to threaten/beat/stomp...no need to show them the same compassion you would a living thing : ) think "office space"


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> A seasoned veteran, 24/7?


Naw, all in jest. I used to be a seasoned veteran at drinking whiskey. Never touched drugs, haven't even tried wacky tobaccy  . The only things that make me hallucinate now are a 3 or 4 hour ride in 95+ degree heat or Nyquil. :crazy:


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was out for an early ride around East Memphis, Tenn. I was cutting thru a Home Depot parking lot and saw this happen about 50 yds in front of me. I think he was trying to hit 88 mph to start up the Flux Capiacitor(sp). It a DeLorian..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Spanky_88007 said:


> Naw, all in jest. I used to be a seasoned veteran at drinking whiskey. Never touched drugs, haven't even tried wacky tobaccy  . The only things that make me hallucinate now are a 3 or 4 hour ride in 95+ degree heat or Nyquil. :crazy:


Same here, drink a little, never smoked or tried drugs of any kind. And yea, what's up with that stuff? It either keeps me awake or makes me have the most bizzare dreams.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Ditch weed


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

spclays1 said:


> I was out for an early ride around East Memphis, Tenn. I was cutting thru a Home Depot parking lot and saw this happen about 50 yds in front of me. I think he was trying to hit 88 mph to start up the Flux Capiacitor(sp). It a DeLorian..


He may have trouble finding parts to fix that!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

A few months ago I was riding one of our local haunts when all of a sudden a turtle rode past me on a Gary Fisher Rumblefish..........no joke!


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Lockheed Martin's old rocket testing facility. Now a wildlife area.




























And an image I found of the static test stand being preped for a test.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcolletteiii said:


> Lockheed Martin's old rocket testing facility. Now a wildlife area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between Simi Valley and SFV?


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Between Simi Valley and SFV?


No, it's in Beaumont, at the end of Highland Springs off the 10. Trails go all the way to San Jacinto, though.


----------



## sanjuanswan (Aug 10, 2008)

*pickaxe*

Saw this today; thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> A few months ago I was riding one of our local haunts when all of a sudden a turtle rode past me on a Gary Fisher Rumblefish..........no joke!


Not sure where you are at, but picking up a desert tortoise here in AZ can kill them, as they can lose their water reserve when you do. Probably not the case where you are, but a word to anyone wanting to include them in photo ops in desert areas...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sanjuanswan said:


> Saw this today; thought it was a bit odd.


looks like a nice axe, i would have taken it home with me:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> looks like a nice axe, i would have taken it home with me:thumbsup:


I would have too if it was lying right beside the trail like that because it looks like it fell off or out of something. It's a common trail building tool and someone will miss it. I would then post a note about it at the trail head and start asking around if someone lost it.

I've lost hundreds of dollars worth of tools because someone "found" them where I stashed them behind a log or hanging in a tree (obviously stashed and not lost) and decided to take them home. It's also a *major* PITA to ride 10 miles to do a little trail building and find your tools gone.

On the other hand, I've lost tools (dropped out of a pack or bounced out of a trailer) and had them returned. That's a great feeling.


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

I came across a guy giving himself a buzz cut with an electric razor. I guess he was just out on a hike and decided he needed a haircut. It seemed pretty weird at the time, but I guess it was a good way to avoid sweeping up hair clippings.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Nothing strange for me. But a few years ago letting the dogs drink, saw a guy on a unicyle coming up the fire road, 661 knee/elbow pads as well, he waved as he went past, the dogs looked as perplexed as me. The other strange thing what he was doing as I noticed later on was placing something like 'go unicycle' stickers on the trail waypoints.

There was no circus in the local town too.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

catnash said:


> Nothing strange for me. But a few years ago letting the dogs drink, saw a guy on a unicyle coming up the fire road, 661 knee/elbow pads as well, he waved as he went past, the dogs looked as perplexed as me. The other strange thing what he was doing as I noticed later on was placing something like 'go unicycle' stickers on the trail waypoints.
> 
> There was no circus in the local town too.


Funny you mention that! We have a unicyclist in my hometown as well. (Though we're quite a ways from Wales). I've never seen him, but I've heard plenty about him.

Las Cruces Unicycle Guy


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Not sure where you are at, but picking up a desert tortoise here in AZ can kill them, as they can lose their water reserve when you do. Probably not the case where you are, but a word to anyone wanting to include them in photo ops in desert areas...


thanks for the tip Captain Planet :thumbsup:


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yesterday I was out on the trail. I ran across a group of riders with kids. I said hi and asked if they were on a group ride. One of the guys noticed that I had a decent bike and began a 5 minute session of trying to goat me into bragging about my abilities. I found it very odd. In the end i just looked at him and said "I get what your trying to do..and don't like it". One guy there snickered and I road away. 

I have had nothing but great encounters until this.


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

Seen this gator today.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

My wife and I got romantic in the woods near dusk a few summers ago. Until reading this thread it never actually occurred to me how lucky we are not to have been interrupted! Looking back it was one of the stupidest places to do it because it was an area that everyone passed through. Jeeze I feel kind of dumb.
It surprises me how many people don't skinny dip or go a little wild in the woods some times. I don't drink or use drugs, so maybe I need the extra social thrill or something.
I also gotta say, the teenager guys swimming in their undies and then laying in the trail makes me think of that movie "Stand By Me". Nothing gay about it. Just some guys being friends and not paranoid about themselves or each other.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

jcolletteiii said:


> Lockheed Martin's old rocket testing facility. Now a wildlife area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, that is pretty eerie and pretty cool at the same time.


----------



## OSM (Jan 22, 2009)

I have run into a porno shoot on a trail, so +1. 
and one fully decorated Xmas tree. just one xmas tree in the middle of the redwood forest.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

I find this thread very entertaining so I think I'll add...

There is a trail near here in WNC where several times now I've run into a pair of south americans dressed in olive/dark green clothes picking Galax - they carry it out of the forest in those massive military duffel bags. 

The first time I saw one of these guys, it really threw me off for a minute. We're riding up this long climb in the friggin middle of nowhere I see something down the slope in the rhodo/scrub..thought it was a cub at first but it was one of these dudes on his hands and knees picking Galax with a cig behind his ear..as I rode by about 15 ft above him (very steep slope so right over his head) he looked up very surprised to see us riding by and I said "whats up man?" (as in WTF are you doing out here crawling around in the woods!)

To the dude above who got "romantic" with his wife in the woods - been there, done that and got busted by a hiker off the AT in the Shenandoah NP. He just kept walking pretending he didn't notice anything.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

29ftw said:


> I find this thread very entertaining so I think I'll add...
> 
> There is a trail near here in WNC where several times now I've run into a pair of south americans dressed in olive/dark green clothes picking Galax - they carry it out of the forest in those massive military duffel bags.
> 
> ...


Around here it's Salal, not Galax (similar plant by the looks of it). The pickers are Vietnamese and they wear the black pajamas and ****** hats and if they don't want you to know they're there, you won't.

One day I rode past Dad standing at the side of the trail having a smoke. I stopped to talk because I'd met him before. When he started talking back his whole family (wife & about 8 kids) just "magically" appeared from brush that was only about 3 feet high. no more than 20 feet away from me. Not even really thick brush.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> Around here it's Salal, not Galax (similar plant by the looks of it). The pickers are Vietnamese and they wear the black pajamas and ****** hats and if they don't want you to know they're there, you won't.
> 
> One day I rode past Dad standing at the side of the trail having a smoke. I stopped to talk because I'd met him before. When he started talking back his whole family (wife & about 8 kids) just "magically" appeared from brush that was only about 3 feet high. no more than 20 feet away from me. Not even really thick brush.


What do they pick it for?


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What do they pick it for?


Galax

A quick read should make the pieces fit together, but I believe this is the key part:

_*"concern has been expressed over excessive exploitation, and collection is now restricted in many areas"*_


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

When night riding near a lake we found a couple of guys spelunking through the inside of the dam. Their plan was to ride down the pipe like a water slide. pictures.

On another night ride we had some hunting dogs get on our trail and try to chase us down. We outran them but later found they were "**** dogs" who were being used by some night hunters. Yes *night *hunters. Crazy. pictures.

You just never know...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What do they pick it for?


Salal is mostly used as decoration to add greenery in floral arrangements. It keeps it's color for a long time after being picked. The leaves feel like plastic and the are a very dark green color. It has other uses but that is what the Salal pickers sell it for.

For trail builders in the PNW and British Columbia, Salal is the devil. It covers massive areas of forest. The stalks are hard to cut. I swear that stuff jumps out of the way of a machete. The stems grow in many different directions so the root is nowhere near where the leaves are, it grows everywhere that has any kind of sunlight and it will completely cover a trail in one year. You can't walk through it because you'll get tangled up and you can't snap the stems so you have to take giant steps and step down on it. Imagine walking through heavy snow 3 feet deep with no snowshoes.

Jeez, I hate Salal. Most of the green you see on the forest floor is Salal. I have to cut down the plants and then chop out the roots for every foot of trail I build.

View attachment 594524


----------



## Samwise the Brave (Jan 16, 2011)

I've almost plowed into deer twice.

Two weeks ago out on the trail, heard four fast successive gun shots and one more single shot. My riding buddy turned and said, "Never a good sound to hear... hope they know what they're doing." Came out 30 minutes later into a neighborhood to a house surrounded by cops. Murder suicide. A woman shot her estranged husband for cheating on her, then killed herself. Very, very troubling.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

It was the late 1980s and the cool kids were wearing neon lycra covers stretched over their 100% styrofoam lids. The sun had finally come out after a 3 week rain and everyone was at the local park eager to stretch their legs ...including the local hot shot racing team. The storms had placed many and obstacle on and above the trail. It started with just one, then another, and another and finally three all in one spot ...the newly placed low hanging branches were ripping the the "panties" off of peoples helmets. Awesome, predates digital photography. BTW ...I was riding a Fat City Cycle Yo Eddie Team Fat Chance.


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

A few of years back, in a local state forrest I came across a cheap porn mag and a pile of women's underwear...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Came around the corner on a long climb and some guy had his girl bent over and they were going at it. They didn't see/hear me at first. Then she noticed me, stood up and gave me an eyeful and a "you caught us" blush/giggle. Then they went back at it as I rode by. Weird.


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

BostonBoy said:


> A few of years back, in a local state forrest I came across a cheap porn mag and a pile of women's underwear...


Same thing happened to me in the trails right behind my house


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

3/8 of an octopus.


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Cygnus said:


> 3/8 of an octopus.


Do tell.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> He may have trouble finding parts to fix that!


Actually they still build brand new DeLoreans. There are six factories: somewhere in California, Washington state, Illinois, Florida, the Nederlands, and one in Humble, TX. I drive by the Humble location nearly every day and see their finished cars parked outside. From what I understand they run between $57K and $80K depending on what extras you want.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

soccerdude said:


> From what I understand they run between $57K and $80K *depending on what extras you want.*


 Hey, do you know how much a flux capacitor would cost? 

Kasper


----------



## Gerrilla (Oct 4, 2010)

Kasper said:


> Hey, do you know how much a flux capacitor would cost?
> 
> Kasper


Who else saw this coming?


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Gerrilla said:


> Who else saw this coming?


"Not I," said the fox.


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw a shrew spinning around in circles in the middle of the singletrack. Later found out from my wife that spinning around means it has rabies! Good thing I decided not to stow it in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

do a search for 'Sodomy Gulch' on the Arizona forum....that'll generate some weird tales....


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

uh, 3 legs and part of the body along the road as i headed toward the trail, presumably 5 legs and the rest of the body missing. 

octopus makes pretty good bait for halibut fishing, so i'm guessing it bumped out of a boat on a trailer on the way to the boat ramp.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

soccerdude said:


> Actually they still build brand new DeLoreans. There are six factories: somewhere in California, Washington state, Illinois, Florida, the Nederlands, and one in Humble, TX. I drive by the Humble location nearly every day and see their finished cars parked outside. From what I understand they run between $57K and $80K depending on what extras you want.


Technically not still, but again. Some guy bought the rights and started putting them together a few years ago.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

i see this on new years day ride, not a good year for this dude


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

*Cool, Man!*



Mike83 said:


> I saw a shrew spinning around in circles in the middle of the singletrack. Later found out from my wife that spinning around means it has rabies! Good thing I decided not to stow it in my jersey pocket.


You met Disco Shrew:


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if I should tell of this, but here goes: A friend of mine was telling me that years ago he and some buds were riding through woods and stuff. As they entered the woods they saw like a 13 yr old gal walking a St. Benard. After a while they were coming through a certain area and entered a little clearing and there was that girl on her hands and knees with the St. Benard mounted up going at it. They all hollared at her to get her butt home and kept going. They said that gal took off running wearing nothing but her tshirt and carrying her jogging shorts, her face red as a beet. The dog was in no hurry and seemed in a good mood!! 
FB


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope ton contribute to this thread soon. For now, I see this daily. Always wanted a pic so today was the day.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is hilarious. Is he in the chicken business or just some weird pimp wanting to feel like someone!!
FB


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Freebooter said:


> I don't know if I should tell of this, but here goes: A friend of mine was telling me that years ago he and some buds were riding through woods and stuff. As they entered the woods they saw like a 13 yr old gal walking a St. Benard. After a while they were coming through a certain area and entered a little clearing and there was that girl on her hands and knees with the St. Benard mounted up going at it. They all hollared at her to get her butt home and kept going. They said that gal took off running wearing nothing but her tshirt and carrying her jogging shorts, her face red as a beet. The dog was in no hurry and seemed in a good mood!!
> FB


I can not unread what was read. :eekster:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> I can not unread what was read. :eekster:


be glad there are no photos on that one....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> I can not unread what was read. :eekster:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


>


:lol: That's Highdell on the right! :lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> :lol: That's Highdell on the right! :lol:


yup - I'm also 'stage-right' as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

robncircus said:


> I hope ton contribute to this thread soon. For now, I see this daily. Always wanted a pic so today was the day.


that is ****ing awesome do you know anything about it?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

highdelll said:


>


Very worrying. An underage girl and a St Bernard and you are bemoaning the lack of pictures??!! WTF? Even if you have your tongue in cheek, I would think very carefully on the message you are putting out here.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

robncircus said:


>


That's one cock sure fella


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Freebooter said:


> I don't know if I should tell of this, but here goes:** __**
> FB


Wow! OP didn't even think that was offensive?:madman: I wonder if the MODS can just delete that specific post.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Discombulated, why did you call me OP? And as for the post, the question was what was the weirdest thing witnessed, etc., etc. I thought that was pretty weird if you ask me. Sorry it offended you. But I did not go into detail, desribe body parts or anything like that. It was just shocking when they came upong the scene and sort of funny when they hollared at her that they were going to tell her mama and she took off like a bat out of h--l half dressed. But perhaps you are right and I should not have posted that. They can delete it if they want. No biggy to me!
FB


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Blurr said:


> that is ****ing awesome do you know anything about it?


Well, he's boxed in pretty tight.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Freebooter said:


> Hey Discombulated, why did you call me OP? And as for the post, the question was what was the weirdest thing witnessed, etc., etc. I thought that was pretty weird if you ask me. Sorry it offended you. But I did not go into detail, desribe body parts or anything like that. It was just shocking when they came upong the scene and sort of funny when they hollared at her that they were going to tell her mama and she took off like a bat out of h--l half dressed. But perhaps you are right and I should not have posted that. They can delete it if they want. No biggy to me!
> FB


More worrying is the response asking for pictures...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Freebooter said:


> Hey Discombulated, why did you call me OP? And as for the post, the question was what was the weirdest thing witnessed, etc., etc. I thought that was pretty weird if you ask me. Sorry it offended you. But I did not go into detail, desribe body parts or anything like that. It was just shocking when they came upong the scene and sort of funny when they hollared at her that they were going to tell her mama and she took off like a bat out of h--l half dressed. But perhaps you are right and I should not have posted that. They can delete it if they want. No biggy to me!
> FB


Am I the only one who did not get offended by Freebooter's post. I think it was funny. Funnier more is the remarks about pics. I know we are all kidding, that's why it's funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Good choice of the word 'kidding'


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Am I the only one who did not get offended by Freebooter's post. I think it was funny. Funnier more is the remarks about pics. I know we are all kidding, that's why it's funny. :thumbsup:


I agree.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

And it definitely qualifies as weird...


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

And it definitely made me throw up a little bit in my mouth...


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I am glad I did not offend everyone. I remember when the guy told me that as we rode by this certain area, which was in the country with a couple of houses along the road, he had said it had happened like 5 years beffore that. At the time I thought it was just some of his BS actually, which he was good at. Well, I road by there all the time on my way to work and one day I glanced over there and saw a beautiful gal about 18 or 19 walking this huge St. Benard in one of the yards. I nearly ran off the road and thought, dang, it was true then,and she is all grown up and still walking the dog!! Another thought came to my mind but I probably better not say it here?!? Jealousy or envy comes to mind!! LOL! 
FB


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

*El Gallo Grande*



robncircus said:


> I hope ton contribute to this thread soon. For now, I see this daily. Always wanted a pic so today was the day.


Ahhhh.... El Gallo Grande! The car belongs to (mostly former) race car driver and host of "Test Drive" on SPEED Channel, Tom Kendall. He has no business in chicken, as far as I know. Just found it and loved it. The car even has its own facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000079370375


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I'm wondering how many good weird stories i'm missing out on because of people like the PC crowd in this thread.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The St Bernard story doesn't offend me, but it makes me wonder if you know the word gullible isn't in the dictionary?


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha! I do realize he might have been BSing me, but a few years later when I saw that gal with her dog made me wonder if it was true. In todays world nothing surprises me any more.

I found a forum devoted to bikes from departments stores like Target, Walmart, Kmart, Western Auto, etc.. It is www.bigboxbikes.com if anyone is interested.
FB


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Freebooter said:


> Hey Discombulated, why did you call me OP? And as for the post, the question was what was the weirdest thing witnessed, etc., etc. I thought that was pretty weird if you ask me. Sorry it offended you. But I did not go into detail, desribe body parts or anything like that. It was just shocking when they came upong the scene and sort of funny when they hollared at her that they were going to tell her mama and she took off like a bat out of h--l half dressed. But perhaps you are right and I should not have posted that. They can delete it if they want. No biggy to me!
> FB


OP stands for "Original Poster." It's nothing bad or insulting.

As for people being offended by it...I think that's kind of silly. Why get upset about a simple story? Because it contains taboo subject material? Because this dude has a different sense of humor than you? Get over it.

If you're going to get upset about something, why not get upset about something that matters?


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Freebooter said:


> I found a forum devoted to bikes from departments stores like Target, Walmart, Kmart, Western Auto, etc.. It is www.bigboxbikes.com if anyone is interested.
> FB


That's more obscene than the girl and her dog.

When I read the dog story what came to mind for me was " that girls is cheating on her man with his best friend" . . .


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I was riding McCallister Park in San Antonio and I came across a creek with steep, rocky walls and a pickup truck was sticking nose-up out of the ditch. it was at least eight feet deep and the truck was in there at a 75 degree angle. there was a leaf blower and a bunch of beer cans in the truck bed. I think one of those items explains a lot. I wish I had photos! the ditch was a few hundred feet from a major road but it was behind a fence where no one could see it unless they were riding by on a bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> ... no one could see it unless they were riding by on a bike.


or they were walking, or going jet-packing, or taking pictures for google maps, or...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

nope, it had a spell on it that made it invisible to non-cyclists.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> nope, it had a spell on it that made it invisible to non-cyclists.


ah, gotchya - yeah makes sense then


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Well what happened with the truck? I mean, was there anyone in it? Everyone ok? Did you call the law or what? Just curious.
FB


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the truck looked like it had been sitting there for a few days. I called the police and told them it was there, who know what they did with it. they probably needed a crane to pull it out. i think some drunk Texans were off-roading and found the ditch by accident.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

i haven't seen anything as weird as some of the other folks in this thread but here's my contribution.

i was road biking in a hilly area and it was a foggy day, my glasses were slightly steamed up as i went slowly up a hill, i saw a strange white shape on the other side of the road up ahead of me, at first it looked like a giant wad of crumpled up paper. i couldn't really tell what it was until i got within about 15 feet of it and realized it was a whole raw chicken. just chillin in the road, not in any kind of wrapper or bag or anything. i still wonder how the f--k it got there.....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Samwise the Brave said:


> I've almost plowed a deer - twice.
> ...


This comment is even funnier now...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

BostonBoy said:


> A few of years back, in a local state forrest I came across a cheap porn mag and a pile of women's underwear...


Cheap? That copy of Club International cost me $6.99!!!!!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

rockerc said:


> Very worrying. An underage girl and a St Bernard and you are bemoaning the lack of pictures??!! WTF? Even if you have your tongue in cheek, I would think very carefully on the message you are putting out here.


I whole hardheartedly agree! Now if it was schitzu or a bulldog, well, that'd be a different story.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Very worrying. An underage girl and a St Bernard and you are bemoaning the lack of pictures??!! WTF? Even if you have your tongue in cheek, I would think very carefully on the message you are putting out here.


Hey, it's hard to get good beast pics w/ out viruses ...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Nenbran said:


> OP stands for "Original Poster." It's nothing bad or insulting.
> 
> As for people being offended by it...I think that's kind of silly. Why get upset about a simple story? Because it contains taboo subject material? Because this dude has a different sense of humor than you? Get over it.
> 
> If you're going to get upset about something, why not get upset about something that matters?


I do not find the story itself offensive, sad and disturbing perhaps, but I do get upset by people who find humour in it, and even more worrying are people who seem to be getting some kind of thrill out of it. If that is being PC, then I am fine with that, I would tend to call it having pretty normal and healthy feelings though.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

rockerc said:


> I do not find the story itself offensive, sad and disturbing perhaps, but I do get upset by people who find humour in it, and even more worrying are people who seem to be getting some kind of thrill out of it. If that is being PC, then I am fine with that, I would tend to call it having pretty normal and healthy feelings though.


Fair enough. My personal take on it is to just ignore those who find it funny. It's not worth your time or energy to be upset over what they say. We all know they're only doing it for shock value anyway - the lowest form of humor.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

rockerc said:


> I do not find the story itself offensive, sad and disturbing perhaps, but I do get upset by people who find humour in it, and even more worrying are people who seem to be getting some kind of thrill out of it. If that is being PC, then I am fine with that, I would tend to call it having pretty normal and healthy feelings though.


i find it more disturbing when someone cannot find humor in something that is OBVIOUSLY humorous.....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

paco664 said:


> i find it more disturbing when someone cannot find humor in something that is OBVIOUSLY humorous.....


WOW! thanks PACO


----------



## Samwise the Brave (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks highdelll... That's quite the imagination you have there.

If the story about the girl and dog are true, sad reality is she was probably a victim of sexual abuse. I'm a counselor for sexual abuse victims... and $hit doesn't happen like that without influence, especially at such a young age.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Samwise the Brave said:


> Thanks highdelll... That's quite the imagination you have there.
> 
> If the story about the girl and dog are true, sad reality is she was probably a victim of sexual abuse. I'm a counselor for sexual abuse victims... and $hit doesn't happen like that without influence, especially at such a young age.


actually i tend to feel more sorry for the dog.....

who will counsel it when it can't figure out why it only gets petted and belly scratched instead of the "deluxe" treatment??


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> WOW! thanks PACO


you are welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Samwise the Brave said:


> Thanks highdelll... That's quite the imagination you have there.
> ....


yer welcome, but, what was I "imagining"??


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

paco664 said:


> actually i tend to feel more sorry for the dog.....
> 
> who will counsel it when it can't figure out why it only gets petted and belly scratched instead of the "deluxe" treatment??


she should get all of Vick's earnings


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> This comment is even funnier now...


+1 lol!!


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Samwise,
I did not post that story to get a rise out of anyone. I posted it because the orginal posted question was what was the weirdest thing you ever saw on the trail or something to that effect. I posted it because it fit that bill, Weird! Was it sickning, yes. Was it wrong what she did? Yes. But it was still something weird someone saw. As far as it being funny to some, I had not thought of that. Although the guy that told me about it said he and his buddies started laughing when they hollered at the girl, "Hey, get your butt on home girl! We gonna tell you mama and them!!!", and the girl grabed her shorts and hauled ass, face as red as a beet. 

The gal in the story may or may not be the victom of sexual abuse. But I doubt it in this day and age. Have you ever thought that this is 2011 and she, like most others of her generation, has been exposed to no telling what sort of sexual enuendos and scenes in movies, dvds, vhs, etc.? And no telling what lyrics in some of this nasty music and rap they listen to on Radio and what about TV & Movies, and no tellng what she has been exposed to or observed since she could understand stuff. I have a son that is 17. Since he was that age until now I've over heard his friends and their girlfriends talking and man, they seem to know as much about sex as a middle aged person does!! They are no angels and you ever thought she might have just been experimenting, or possibly she was just a hot, horny ass little hussy? You never know what makes a person tick in this day and age.
FB


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Freebooter said:


> S... You never know what makes a person tick in *this* day and age.
> FB


or in any 'day and age'


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> or in any 'day and age'


+1

People act like my generation invented this stuff.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Nenbran,
Thanks for saying that and you bring up a good point. I am 55 and I have known some deviant, perverted rascals in my time, male and female. So you are right. You find that sort in any day and age!!
FB


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

not to toot my own horn so much (I'm sure you're too 'offended' to reply directly to me), but _I_ brought up that point... and it's not in the last 55 years I was speaking of... I was speaking to all of human history.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

she is a future leader of PETA........


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

paco664 said:


> i find it more disturbing when someone cannot find humor in something that is OBVIOUSLY humorous.....


Oh, I can see the humour Paco, it reminds me a little of the "today ze Jews vill play football in ze minefield" jokes from my elementary school days. I just don't find them funny any more. Humour can desensitise, and desensitisation can be a short step from acceptance.


----------



## Samwise the Brave (Jan 16, 2011)

Freebooter said:


> S... You never know what makes a person tick in this day and age.
> FB


Bro, I was not intending to trash you. That story fit this post... its freaking weird. I'm just saying there's probably more to the story.


----------



## Samwise the Brave (Jan 16, 2011)

highdelll said:


> yer welcome, but, what was I "imagining"??


Pretty sure I don't want to know.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

Was riding through Sycamore Canyon and noticed a 'dog' walking 5 feet ahead of me. I noticed it wasn't on a leash and then saw it was a Coyote. He walked up the mountain side and I took a pic.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> Was riding through Sycamore Canyon and noticed a 'dog' walking 5 feet ahead of me. I noticed it wasn't on a leash and then saw it was a Coyote. He walked up the mountain side and I took a picture
> 
> 
> > And then a girl came by and had sex with the coyote, right?????


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, come on. The bar has been raised.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

That is neat about the coyote (seeing it, not the sex part! LOL!). I used to hike around these ploughed fields along Limestone Creek in Limestone Co., Alabama. One day I saw a couger/panther running wide open away from me, like he was scared of me. A few days later I was in a patch of woods along that creek and one, probably the same one, jumped out of a tree and landing with a thud a few yards from me again hauled bucket!! You couldn't have driven a nail up my butt with a hammer I was so scared. Had no idea he was there. Just imagine if he had've wanted to attack me. I would not have known he was there and would not have had a chance. 

He was not that big (the eastern variety are not as big as those out west), and the color of a brown paper bag or something. I told the landowner who let me hunt that about it and he said there was a also a big black one that patrolled that creek. I didn't go back!!!

I also saw one (tan one) in Autauga County years ago, and a friend said when he was a boy he and his uncle saw a black one. For years people called us liars, or "Oh yeah I think that you believe that you saw one, but they are not around these parts!", etc.. I even had a game warden years ago disagree with me on it. It wasn't until someone hit one with a car, took pics, etc, and someone else captured on on a video that people really started believing they were out there.
FB


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Freebooter said:


> Hello all,
> I am glad I did not offend everyone. I remember when the guy told me that as we rode by this certain area, which was in the country with a couple of houses along the road, he had said it had happened like 5 years beffore that. At the time I thought it was just some of his BS actually, which he was good at. Well, I road by there all the time on my way to work and one day I glanced over there and saw a beautiful gal about 18 or 19 walking this huge St. Benard in one of the yards. I nearly ran off the road and thought, dang, it was true then,and she is all grown up and still walking the dog!! Another thought came to my mind but I probably better not say it here?!? Jealousy or envy comes to mind!! LOL!
> FB


Yo should have gone to watch; it brings 'dogging' to a whole new level.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, we have had some people report similar things up here in Tioga County, NY. A guy who tracks local game and predators found the fresh tracks about the time his dog went nuts. Other people claim to have seen it. The official word is it's a big bob cat, but the tracker says that's not true.

Less than 2 hundred years ago the official was white tailed dear where extinct (from the region) too. That turned out to be wrong so I reserve judgement.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Panthers/Cougers, Mtn Lions are more around than people think. You just very, very seldom see one. They are so secretive, lurking, sneaking. Bobcats are abt the same. I have only seen like three of them in my whole life either.
FB


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

here in San Diego, there is a local trail that's nicknamed Cat Canyon... guess some Mtn. bikes came across a freshly killed deer and videod it and were looking for the culprit and one even was tempted to touch the deer but I guess they got smart and left.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> here in San Diego, there is a local trail that's nicknamed Cat Canyon... guess some Mtn. bikes came across a freshly killed deer and videod it and were looking for the culprit and one even was tempted to touch the deer but I guess they got smart and left.


Great story. Next time, take a moment to look up the thread, verify your facts (mission trails) and post a link!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=541844


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

People with interesting riding stories to tell should consider this: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinkbike-BCBR-Writing-Contest-2011.html


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Last Sunday I was riding an area I hadn't been to before (Knapsack Reserve in Glenbrook, NSW). I was riding on my own, and the place is a maze of singletrack coming off a couple of firetrails, so I was just exploring: going down this path, going down that path, and seeing where I wound up.

So at one point, there's a faint-ish track going off the side of the firetrail so I follow it. The trees are pretty thick, but I can keep going. Just as I was thinking that it wasn't going anywhere, I see a wooden structure through the trees, which I assume is a hiking shelter and therefore keep going, thinking that the track must keep going.

As I get within about 10m of the shelter, I see a guy lying on his back under the shelter, completely naked. So I stop riding immediately, and at that point he hears me and sits up, staring at me wild-eyed from out of a mop of white hair and huge white beard. I say "oh, sorry mate" and retrace my steps back to the firetrail.

So - a stark naked, Santa-impersonating hermit in his house is the weirdest thing I've encountered whilst biking.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen a red fox, a couple great horned owls, and skunks & coyotes on trails in Texas. The run-ins with the owls were the most intense - these guys have up to a five foot wingspan, and on one occasion it was during the daytime that one burst out of a patch of cedar as I was riding through it...
I've ridden through hobo camps, an abandoned zoo (no animals - of course!), and an abandoned neighborhood with a half-dozen dilapidated homes. 
One of the most bizarre rides took me through what I later found out to be a haunted hayride trail, I was wondering WTF was up on that one. 
I rode past a dumpsite with a doghouse that had a rope trailing out from inside it to a dead dog, kinda tragic.
Nastiest thing I ever saw was a buttplug laying on the shoulder of the road...
I was chased off a dirt road that had houses with mailboxes on it by two rough-looking guys in a late-'70s Chevy van - they had pulled up next to me, so I stopped - they got out and asked me what I was doing trespassing - I replied that I hadn't crossed any fences or passed any signs and was just riding my bike. 
One of them circled behind me and lunged for me and I cranked up and out of there -they were yelling and throwing fist-sized rocks at me.
Pretty sure they had a trailer out there and were cooking meth. What a pair of ass-hats.
All of this was about 15yrs ago in Austin, now I mainly stick to biking-specific trails and the riding is safer, if quite a bit more boring!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a couple black guys chase me down Kuehner Rd. once, in the pass area. They were driving a small truck. I think they were going steal my bike. But, I ditched them down a single track on the side of the road.


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

A dude getting a blow job! Yeah, they apologized... while I ripped by them laughing my ass off! Lucky guy though!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I had a couple black guys chase me down Kuehner Rd. once, in the pass area. They were driving a small truck. I think they were going steal my bike. But, I ditched them down a single track on the side of the road.


Oh, those pesky black guys...we have 'em here in Cali as well :nono:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Oh, those pesky black guys...we have 'em here in Cali as well :nono:


That's why I live in Pacifica. I'm a whole forty minutes from Oakland!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Oh, those pesky black guys...we have 'em here in Cali as well :nono:


I'm in So Cali. And I only said their color as a matter of fact and nothing else. Hey, how's the rework on the graphics going?


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I had a couple black guys chase me down Kuehner Rd. once, in the pass area. They were driving a small truck. I think they were going steal my bike. But, I ditched them down a single track on the side of the road.


next time we're bringing more guy's and a bigger truck. watch out homey!:eekster:


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

rottendan said:


> next time we're bringing more guy's and a bigger truck. watch out homey!:eekster:


POST OF THE DAY!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RBowles said:


> POST OF THE DAY!


That was funny! And that's why I now carry a North American Arms .22 handgun with snake shot.


----------



## jynxfactor (Sep 3, 2005)

I unintentionally chased a full grown bull moose down the trail for about 100 yards. 

I was doing the downhill section of Power Line Pass. Came around a corner doing about 40 mph and there was a giant moose with a full rack in the middle of the trail. He turns and starts running (luckily it was away from me). I was maybe 15 feet off of it’s a$$. I couldn’t stop and there was no place to turn off. The first side trail we hit the Moose left the trail and just stopped dead maybe 5 feet of the trail. I peddled my mother f’in a$$ off till I got to the lower parking lot (deffinatly the fastest I’ve ever done that section). I was convinced the thing was going to jump out on the trail and chase me down.

Not so much funny or weird, more of a most intense fear in my life sort of thing.


----------



## Farmguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Freebooter said:


> I don't know if I should tell of this, but here goes: A friend of mine was telling me that years ago he and some buds were riding through woods and stuff. As they entered the woods they saw like a 13 yr old gal walking a St. Benard. After a while they were coming through a certain area and entered a little clearing and there was that girl on her hands and knees with the St. Benard mounted up going at it. They all hollared at her to get her butt home and kept going. They said that gal took off running wearing nothing but her tshirt and carrying her jogging shorts, her face red as a beet. The dog was in no hurry and seemed in a good mood!!
> FB


I wonder if he had to use the brandy in the keg to bribe her?


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That was funny! And that's why I now carry a North American Arms .22 handgun with snake shot.


Planning on giving someone a nasty rash from 5 paces?

It may scare some people off just brandishing it, but will get you into trouble when you really need the protection. May as well carry it unloaded or with snap caps.

As for weirdest things, I can't count animals as weird. Unless it's something totally wrong for the area. I have seen abandoned logging and road building equipment in the full on middle of nowhere pa from the late 1800's.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Some guy in dress shoes/slacks/shirt and tie just stumbling down the trail all dirty w/ ****ed up look on his face. It was almost 90º @ 10am, like an hours ride from anywhere WTF


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

I was doing a long 25 mile loop on some public forest access roads. I was approaching a side road that "T"ed into the road I was pedaling on. I paused @ the intersection for a moment while I decided if I wanted to turn up the side road. I was nearly 20 miles in & the side road started out W/a short but steep hill & I was not sure whether I wanted to add this slightly more difficult leg to my remaining voyage.

I decided to make the turn & I was nearing the top of the grade @ a slow pace, when I saw what appeared to be a cluster of perhaps a dozen chocolate brown butterflies W/their wings folded up near the shoulder of the gravel road. They were absolutely motionless as I stopped w/my front tire not more than 2' from them. They had failed to budge even W/my close proximity. I was beginning to wonder if they were all dead. 

Suddenly, I heard a rustling noise in the weeds on the shoulder followed by a sharp hissing sound! Out of the weeds came a mamma Ruffed Grouse W/her wings held stiffly out @ a 45 degree angle while her feathers were puffed up to make her look more formidable. All the while the "butterflies" were still remaining absolutely motionless. After "mamma" made it to my other side away from the butterflies, she dropped 1 wing & started to whimper & squeal while she tried to draw my attention to the other side of the road. The old "broken wing act".

Now, the butterflies sprang to life & revealed themselves to be baby grouse! In an instant, they all disappeared into the weeds as mamma did likewise on the opposite side of the road. What an experience! I had never seen a baby grouse. They were no larger than a small to medium sized butterfly & dark chocolate brown. The fact that they had the discipline to remain motionless until their mother had distracted my attention speaks volumes of the wisdom of mother nature's survival instinct.:thumbsup:

The other encounter was in early fall on a rural paved road. I was taking a round about (long way) 20 mile pedal to our Saturday morning Weight watchers weigh in. I was only about 7 miles in & was in an area that is mixed dairy farms, woods & swamps W/some houses scattered along the roads. I was passing by a house W/a short wooded section between it & another house located @ a cross road intersection. The area across the road from the houses was heavily wooded but the section between the houses was very thin brush & was less than 100yds long. I was riding about 6 feet from the shoulder & I was fiddling W/the cable adjustment on my RD shifter & had my head down not paying attention to my surroundings. After all, it was very early, perhaps 45 minutes after sunrise, on a very lightly traveled road. I heard some twigs snapping in the thin brush along the edge of the road. My 1st thoughts were "uh-oh here comes a dog" when I heard the clippity clop of hooves on tarmac. It sounded just like one of the numerous Amish buggies we encounter up here only somewhat muted & it was RIGHT NEXT TO ME! :eekster:

As I started to lift my head, I caught a glimpse of a large bodied deer less than 4' from me running parallel to my course. The deer's shoulder looked to be about level W/my shoulder as it bouded along. It was a rather large example of _*odocoileus borealis*_ for sure. It was definitely accelerating & as the deer pulled about 10' in front of me, it veered across my path @ a high rate of speed. Only as the deer angled clear of my path did I see the perfect 8 point rack from the rear as it bounded into the woods on the other side of the road. It was not a huge rack, but definitely a niace large bodied 2 ½ to 3 ½ year old buck.

I also came across a large Black Bear once. It was standing flat footed right in the middle of the trail staring @ me as I rounded a slight bend on a gradual upgrade. I don't know who was more startled, me of the bear.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Roswell52 said:


> A guy texting while riding...


I have done that before.


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

This always seemed pretty ultimately weird until I read the other posts on this thread. California's Highway 84 runs through a place called Vallecitos (I don't know how else to describe it but I think that "Vallecitos Valley" is too redundant, like "The La Brea Tar Pits".) Anyhow General Electric has an antique nuclear reactor there, where they allegedly manufacture medical isotope products. Riding cow-trails out there back in the '70s, I could see mailboxes on the tops of several hills, and going to investigate, discovered that they had dosimeters in them. Safety First!


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

hoboroadie said:


> This always seemed pretty ultimately weird until I read the other posts on this thread. California's Highway 84 runs through a place called Vallecitos (I don't know how else to describe it but I think that "Vallecitos Valley" is too redundant, like "The La Brea Tar Pits".) Anyhow General Electric has an antique nuclear reactor there, where they allegedly manufacture medical isotope products. Riding cow-trails out there back in the '70s, I could see mailboxes on the tops of several hills, and going to investigate, discovered that they had dosimeters in them. Safety First!


That would make me wonder if I had somehow slid from reality into some new Fallout3 expansion pack.

Hmmm... it'd be cool to have an MTB to speed up travel across that game!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Riding Friday. Trails Im on, you'll sometimes come across joggers and hikers. This guy comes running down the trail towards me wearing jeans. Nothing strange about that except that he was barefoot and shirtless.


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

*Very sneaky*



Freebooter said:


> Panthers/Cougers, Mtn Lions are more around than people think. You just very, very seldom see one. They are so secretive, lurking, sneaking. Bobcats are abt the same. I have only seen like three of them in my whole life either.
> FB


I saw a cougar once, and once a bobcat; Both were skulking away about as fast as they could, while still pretending that they hadn't noticed me.


----------



## kia74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Saw this couple walking on the trail, several miles from civilization in any direction, dressed like they just step out if the office. The guy had on slacks, button up shirt and hard shoe. She had on a skirt, slip on shoes. They did not have any water bottles or anything. Initially they shocked me, to see them out there. We exchanged greeting as we passed each other. As I rode further I couldn't stop wondering about them, were they lost or worse, about to commit suicide. I was watchful on the return leg for them but never did seem again.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

kia74 said:


> Saw this couple walking on the trail, several miles from civilization in any direction, dressed like they just step out if the office. The guy had on slacks, button up shirt and hard shoe. She had on a skirt, slip on shoes. They did not have any water bottles or anything. Initially they shocked me, to see them out there...


No camera man in sight, eh?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Pedalphile said:


> No camera man in sight, eh?


They were doing a POV scene, lol!


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Two come to mind, both at night:

- Encountering two drunks spelunking through the pipes INSIDE a dam. They were checking to see if it was safe to use as a water slide. It was and they did. Pictures and more at MO7S: You Just Don't See This Every Day (or "The Breathing Dragon")

- A night hunter (we think) tracking a racoon down by the creek. We had our run in deep in the woods and didn't know who/what it was until his damn '****-hounds had chased us all the way back to the parking lot. Pictures and more at MO7S: Bump in the Night


----------

